# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Mod erlaubt virtuellen Mord an Kindern



## SebastianThoeing (21. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Mod erlaubt virtuellen Mord an Kindern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Mod erlaubt virtuellen Mord an Kindern


----------



## BlueDragon92 (21. November 2011)

das ist doch alles krank!
ne nude mod is ja noch iwi geil, aber sowas ist nicht mehr akzeptabel


----------



## Darthbrezel (21. November 2011)

Klasse Mod kann ich gleich üben gehn für meine Karriere später -.,.- ernsthaft wer denkt sich so ne scheise aus und vorallem wer hats nötig die Kinder zu töten -.,.- jez wundert es mich das es in GTA noch keine kinder mod gibt , rennen sicher genug assis rum die dort kleine Kinder mim Auto überfahren würden >,<


----------



## moloch519 (21. November 2011)

Welche Affen beschweren sich denn bitte darüber, dass man keine Kinder töten kann???? Demnächst dann also auch bitte Sex mit Kindern oder wo führt diese Diskussion hin? Bei GTA 5 dann am besten Frauen mit Kinderwagen wo das Baby rausfliegt wenn man dagegen fährt. Sorry, aber manchmal muss man sich dann doch mal fragen ob man das wirklich sehen/machen möchte was man im Sinne der "Nicht-Bevormundung" fordert.


----------



## Khaos (21. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich?

Wer die Möglichkeit haben MUSS (!), Kinder töten zu KÖNNEN, ist doch irgendwo nicht ganz dicht. Ausrede "Rollenspielatmosphäre" hin oder her. 

Es gibt Dinge, die müssen halt einfach nicht sein. Ich find´s schön, dass überhaupt Kinder im Spiel vorkommen. Wenn Bethesda merkt, dass die Leute gerne Kinder killen (können), fehlen sie als Charaktere sicher bald völlig, um dem direkt vorzubeugen. 

Mir sind Nude-Patches, Gore etc völlig Wurst. Auch will ich nicht wie ein Moralapostel klingen, auch ist es mir Wurst, wenn manche "Rollenspieler" gerne wehrlose Zivilisten abschlachten. Aber Kinder muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## nasenspray3 (21. November 2011)

ersma runterladen und auf kinderjagd gehen!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich? Wo ist das Problem? Wenn jemand ein realistisches Spiel haben will -> bitte. Außerdem wird derjenige, der wahllos Kinder tötet, ohnehin ganz schnell die Wachen am Arsch haben. Von daher ist es auch nicht so, dass man ungestraft einfach Leute umbringen kann. Das ganze macht das Spiel sogar noch schwieriger: Wenn in einer Stadt ein Drache angreift und man nen ordentlichen Flammenzauber verwendet, dann aber ein Kind im Weg ist, dann haste ein Problem.


----------



## Faenwulf (21. November 2011)

Die Welt ist krank...


----------



## nasenspray3 (21. November 2011)

UND ZUERST STIRBT DAS KIND VON DEN JARL IN WEIßLAUF, DIESER FIESE SP***


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. November 2011)

Und das gleiche wie bei Fallout 3 geht wieder los.

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, wieso einige Leute so scharf darauf sind, mit solcher Art Mods zu spielen.


----------



## Khaos (21. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Wo ist das Problem? Wenn jemand ein realistisches Spiel haben will -> bitte. Außerdem wird derjenige, der wahllos Kinder tötet, ohnehin ganz schnell die Wachen am Arsch haben. Von daher ist es auch nicht so, dass man ungestraft einfach Leute umbringen kann. Das ganze macht das Spiel sogar noch schwieriger: Wenn in einer Stadt ein Drache angreift und man nen ordentlichen Flammenzauber verwendet, dann aber ein Kind im Weg ist, dann haste ein Problem.


 
Sicher ist es "realistischer". Sicher ist es auch anspruchsvoller, wenn man denn VERMEIDEN möchte, Kinder zu töten. 
Aber ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Spacken sich das runterladen, um mal n paar Kiddies zu schlachten und sich dann darüber zu freuen.


----------



## moloch519 (21. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Wo ist das Problem? Wenn jemand ein realistisches Spiel haben will -> bitte. Außerdem wird derjenige, der wahllos Kinder tötet, ohnehin ganz schnell die Wachen am Arsch haben. Von daher ist es auch nicht so, dass man ungestraft einfach Leute umbringen kann. Das ganze macht das Spiel sogar noch schwieriger: Wenn in einer Stadt ein Drache angreift und man nen ordentlichen Flammenzauber verwendet, dann aber ein Kind im Weg ist, dann haste ein Problem.


 
Warum muss es denn immer NOCH realistischer sein? Müssen wir wirklich alles und jeden töten können bevor das Spiel auch den Anforderungen der völlig gestörten entspricht?


----------



## Irokese95 (21. November 2011)

Hab nicht mal gewusst, dass man sie nicht angreifen kann. Warum sollte man auch?

Wenigstens hat Bethedsa dran gedacht, den Angriff a Kinder zu sperren. S****ß Mod..


----------



## combine (21. November 2011)

thumbs down.. sowas muss nicht sein


----------



## Farragut (21. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Wo ist das Problem? Wenn jemand ein realistisches Spiel haben will -> bitte. Außerdem wird derjenige, der wahllos Kinder tötet, ohnehin ganz schnell die Wachen am Arsch haben. Von daher ist es auch nicht so, dass man ungestraft einfach Leute umbringen kann. Das ganze macht das Spiel sogar noch schwieriger: Wenn in einer Stadt ein Drache angreift und man nen ordentlichen Flammenzauber verwendet, dann aber ein Kind im Weg ist, dann haste ein Problem.


 
das problem ist, dass es zur verrohung beiträgt und das kann niemals gut sein. es muss nicht immer alles realistischer werden, es muss klare grenzen geben und wer unbedingt kinder umbringen muss, damit er sich in einer realistischen welt fühlt, ist ziemlich krank.


----------



## Odin333 (21. November 2011)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Warum muss es denn immer NOCH realistischer sein? Müssen wir wirklich alles und jeden töten können bevor das Spiel auch den Anforderungen der völlig gestörten entspricht?


 
Was genau haben Computerspiele mit Töten zu tun?
Und sei die Grafik noch so realistisch.


----------



## Irokese95 (21. November 2011)

Hab gar nicht gewusst, dass man sie nicht angreifen kann. Warum sollte man auch?

Wenigstens hat Bethedsa dran gedacht, den Angriff an Kindern zu sperren. Schlimmster Mod, von dem ich gehört hab


----------



## moloch519 (21. November 2011)

Wir reden hier doch über den Kritikpunkt, dass manche anscheinend der Meinung sind, dass der Realismus unter der Sperrung der Tötung von Kindern leidet. Grafik, Physik etc. ist mir herzlich egal aber darum gehts ja grade nicht oder?


----------



## DonnieB1982 (21. November 2011)

Das ist einfach nur krank .. aber es gibt ja immer irgendwelche kranken Typen die sowat brauchen


----------



## mytech (21. November 2011)

Die Rollenspielathmosphäre leidet, weil man keine Kinder töten kann. Ja, ist klar!


----------



## rowoss (21. November 2011)

mir würde es reichen das man wenigsten Questgeber töten kann. Weil mein Journal unübersichtlich überquillt. zumindest wär ne Sortier- bzw Abbrechfunktion hilfreich.
Die Kinder lassen wir mal heile, ne.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. November 2011)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Warum muss es denn immer NOCH realistischer sein? Müssen wir wirklich alles und jeden töten können bevor das Spiel auch den Anforderungen der völlig gestörten entspricht?


 
Jetzt kommen wieder die Moralapostel aus ihren Löchern geschlüpft.  
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Mord immer Mord ist? Absolut egal, obs ein Kind ist oder ein Erwachsener. Es regt sich doch auch keiner auf, dass man in vielen Quests Leute töten muss, oder? Nochmal: Mord ist Mord, egal an wem. 

Wenn ich zwischen dem Artikel und folgender Tatsache wählen müsste, was derber ist, dann zwischen folgender Tatsache: 



Spoiler



In der Dunklen Bruderschaft gibt es ein mordendes Vampirkind. Ein Kind hat die Dunkle Bruderschaft-Quest überhaupt ins Rollen gebracht, indem es die Leiterin eines Waisenhauses ermorden lassen wollte.


 Also lasst mal bitte euer Geweine stecken und ladet euch den Mod einfach nicht runter. Ich brauch die Mod auch nicht, aber ich heule nicht rum, wie ach so krank es ist, ein paar Polygone zu töten.


----------



## xotoxic242 (21. November 2011)

Kranker Scheiß.Wer braucht den Müll?
Gibt dem sicherlich sehr schönen Spiel wieder einen schlechten Ruf und wird den Medien wieder neues Futter für eine Schlacht gegen Computerspiele geben.


----------



## acti0n (21. November 2011)

Will nicht wissen wie viele Moralpostel hier heulen und sich die Mod dann doch heimlich laden ...

Naja wer es braucht soll es laden wer nicht halt nicht.


----------



## DrProof (21. November 2011)

unbegrenzte Freiheiten beinhalten auch die moralisch zweifelhaften... Moral ist ein gesellschaftlicher Zwang und kein Leitfaden des Leben.


----------



## Khaos (21. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wieder die Moralapostel aus ihren Löchern geschlüpft.
> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Mord immer Mord ist? Absolut egal, obs ein Kind ist oder ein Erwachsener. Es regt sich doch auch keiner auf, dass man in vielen Quests Leute töten muss, oder? Nochmal: Mord ist Mord, egal an wem.



Jetzt kommen die "ich versteh nicht was ihr meint" Leute wieder aus den Löchern geschlüpft. 

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Mord eben *nicht* immer "nur" Mord ist? Kindsmord ist in jeder Hinsicht schlimmer als ein Mord an "Erwachsenen". 
Geh mal in den Knast voller Mörder und sag frei raus, du hast dich an nem Kind vergriffen. Da wirst du sehen, was der Unterschied zwischen Mord und Kindsmord ist. 

Die Ausrede, man töte ja nur Polygonen, zieht natürlich wieder. Ganz herrlich. Als würden wir das nicht alle wissen. Ist ja nicht so, dass es hier eher im Ethik und Moral geht. Aber wer bei so´n Thema schon mit dem Satz einsteigt, hier kämen wieder die Moralapostel aus den Löchern, hat eh keine mehr.


----------



## Farragut (21. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wieder die Moralapostel aus ihren Löchern geschlüpft.
> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Mord immer Mord ist? Absolut egal, obs ein Kind ist oder ein Erwachsener. Es regt sich doch auch keiner auf, dass man in vielen Quests Leute töten muss, oder? Nochmal: Mord ist Mord, egal an wem.
> 
> Wenn ich zwischen dem Artikel und folgender Tatsache wählen müsste, was derber ist, dann zwischen folgender Tatsache:
> ...


 
da denkst du aber nicht sehr weit über deinen eigenen tellerrand hinaus oder? bloß weil du und die meisten gamer, den unterschied zwischen polygonen und realität kennen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es nicht doch kranke gestalten da draußen gibt, die dies nicht können. sicherlich ist mord gleich mord, egal wer ermordet wird. aber es muss grenzen geben, es kann nicht alles erlaubt sein, es darf nicht alles erlaubt sein, bloß weil es auf dem papier vielleicht keinen unterschied macht. wir müssen uns alle moralische grenzen setzen und wir dürfen nicht einfach so alles absegnen und für gut heißen, bloß weil es in einem spiel geschieht. wir müssen gegen solche unnützen sachen aufsprechen und uns von ihnen distanzieren, sonst stellen wir uns zumindestens in die gleiche ecke, wie die verfasser des mods, durch gleichgültigkeit entsteht akzeptanz!


----------



## moloch519 (21. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen wieder die Moralapostel aus ihren Löchern geschlüpft.
> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Mord immer Mord ist? Absolut egal, obs ein Kind ist oder ein Erwachsener. Es regt sich doch auch keiner auf, dass man in vielen Quests Leute töten muss, oder? Nochmal: Mord ist Mord, egal an wem.
> 
> Wenn ich zwischen dem Artikel und folgender Tatsache wählen müsste, was derber ist, dann zwischen folgender Tatsache:
> ...


 
[editiert wegen Beleidigung]


----------



## Darknomis806 (21. November 2011)

wenn schon solche krassen mods gibts wirds bestimmt bald noch schlimmere und perversere geben ......


----------



## DonnieB1982 (21. November 2011)

moloch519 schrieb:


> [editiert wegen Beleidigung]


Also man muss ja nicht gleich beleidigend werden und User, die ne andere Meinung haben, gleich dermaßen anfahren.


----------



## acti0n (21. November 2011)

@Farragut Ich glaube das kann JEDER unterscheiden ob Spiel oder Realität. 

Die Leute die so krank sind und Amok-Läufe begehen (worauf du ja anspielst) werden solche Gedanken oder Pläne auch ohne eine "Ich kann Kinder töten" Mod haben. Und die haben wohl noch ganz andere Probleme. Computerspiele als Schuldige kann man immer leicht aussprechen. 

Aber leb du mal in deiner Phantasiewelt weiter wo alles so einfach und klar ist ..


----------



## Atuan (21. November 2011)

Hmm... Bei Modern Warfare 2 war es "Zensur", dass man in der deutschen Version eine moralische Grenze setzte und nicht massenhaft Zivilisten am Flughafen metzeln konnte. Bei Skyrim ist eine Mod, welche eine moralische Grenze aufhebt, <zitat>krank, nicht akzeptabel, scheisse und führt zur Verrohung</zitat>, die Leute die diese Mod spielen, sind <zitat>Assis, Affen, nicht ganz dicht und völlig gestört</zitat> und führen tut das alles vermutlich dahin, dass man in Videospielen demnächst wohl auch <zitat>Sex mit Kindern</zitat> will und in GTA <zitat>Kinderwagen wo das Baby rausfliegt wenn man dagegen fährt</zitat> eingebaut werden.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will damit keine Meinung ausdrücken. Ich finde es einfach nur erstaunlich zu sehen, dass beinahe jeder die Freiheit haben möchte, einen terroristischen Massenmörder spielen zu dürfen, aber im Gegenzug solch extreme Reaktionen zeigt (oder das Verrohungs-Argument bringt, welches Deutschland seit Jahren bei Shootern auspackt), weil der virtuell getötete plötzlich 10 Pixel kleiner ist und einen Sprecher mit einer helleren Stimme hat.

Wie gesagt, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich werde sicherlich kein Fan dieser Mod. Ich greife ja nicht mal "erwachsene" NPCs an, wenn mir diese nichts tun. Ich bin einfach nur erstaunt, dass Spieler selbst eine moralische Grenze haben (die nur einfach woanders liegt), bei der sie zu 100% die gleichen Aussagen tätigen, wie unsere allseits beliebten Politiker, welche aus moralischen Gründen ein Killerspielverbot fordern  Massenhaft unschuldige Zivilisten metzeln und bei GTA ne Amokfahrt unternehmen, bei der man wahllos alles über den Haufen fährt? Kein Ding, geil Alter! Wie? Da ist ein Kind dabei? Völlig gestört und nicht akzeptabel!

Interessant...


----------



## Skaty12 (21. November 2011)

moloch519 schrieb:


> [editiert wegen Beleidigung]


 Was bist du denn für einer? Mord an Erwachsenen, Unschuldigen oder Tieren ist völlig in Ordnung. Wenn man dann auf einmal virtuelle Kinder ins Nirvana schickt ist man direkt Pädophil und Geistesgestört?


----------



## moloch519 (21. November 2011)

DonnieB1982 schrieb:


> Also man muss ja nicht gleich beleidigend werden und User, die ne andere Meinung haben, gleich dermaßen anfahren.


 
Ist natürlich richtig, normalerweise werde ich auch nicht so ausfallend. Mir stößt nur die Ignoranz mancher Menschen bei (zur abwechslung mal) tatsächlich ernsten Themen wirklich übel auf. Und dann auch noch reflexartig auf die Moralkeule zu verweisen ohne eine Sekunde darüber nachzudenken warum Mord an Kindern etwas anderes ist als an Erwachsenen, zeugt wirklich von einer mir unbekannten Geschmacklosigkeit.


----------



## Farragut (21. November 2011)

acti0n schrieb:


> @Farragut Ich glaube das kann JEDER unterscheiden ob Spiel oder Realität.
> 
> Die Leute die so krank sind und Amok-Läufe begehen (worauf du ja anspielst) werden solche Gedanken oder Pläne auch ohne eine "Ich kann Kinder töten" Mod haben. Und die haben wohl noch ganz andere Probleme. Computerspiele als Schuldige kann man immer leicht aussprechen.
> 
> Aber leb du mal in deiner Phantasiewelt weiter wo alles so einfach und klar ist ..


 
schade das du nicht richtig argumentieren kannst und vorallem denn sinn von postings nicht erst richtig überdenkst und zu schnell deinen senf dazu gibst.

du stellst dich also hin und behauptest, dass jeder mensch auf diesem planeten, alle 8 mrd, noch niemals, never ever, von computer spielen zu dummheiten annimiert worden. sorry, deine fantasiewelt scheint größer zu sein, als die meine.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> da denkst du aber nicht sehr weit über deinen eigenen tellerrand hinaus oder? bloß weil du und die meisten gamer, den unterschied zwischen polygonen und realität kennen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es nicht doch kranke gestalten da draußen gibt, die dies nicht können. sicherlich ist mord gleich mord, egal wer ermordet wird. aber es muss grenzen geben, es kann nicht alles erlaubt sein, es darf nicht alles erlaubt sein, bloß weil es auf dem papier vielleicht keinen unterschied macht. wir müssen uns alle moralische grenzen setzen und wir dürfen nicht einfach so alles absegnen und für gut heißen, bloß weil es in einem spiel geschieht. wir müssen gegen solche unnützen sachen aufsprechen und uns von ihnen distanzieren, sonst stellen wir uns zumindestens in die gleiche ecke, wie die verfasser des mods, durch gleichgültigkeit entsteht akzeptanz!



Ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich die Mod gut heiße. Ich geb dir durchaus Recht und es muss Grenzen geben. Aber an der Stelle muss ich sagen: Wer von denen, die hier rum heulen, hat sich bei der berühmten Mission "Kein Russisch" in Modern Warfare 2 aufgeregt? Oder nicht aufgeregt? Solch ein (virtuelles) Gemetzel und Getöte ist in meinen Augen um ein vielfaches unnötiger, als diese Mod (nur, um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen). 




moloch519 schrieb:


> [editiert wegen Beleidigung]


Ohne Worte... Warum ist Mord an Kindern was anderes, als Mord an Erwachsenen? Das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären. 
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Siehe unten.

Und solche Beleidigungen kannst du getrost weg lassen. Oder habe ich dir mal ins Gesicht geschlagen? 
"Kinder ***..." Alter, man kann es auch übertreiben, Junge. 



Khaos schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen die "ich versteh nicht was ihr meint" Leute wieder aus den Löchern geschlüpft.
> 
> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Mord eben *nicht* immer "nur" Mord ist? Kindsmord ist in jeder Hinsicht schlimmer als ein Mord an "Erwachsenen".
> Geh mal in den Knast voller Mörder und sag frei raus, du hast dich an nem Kind vergriffen. Da wirst du sehen, was der Unterschied zwischen Mord und Kindsmord ist.
> ...



Ich respektiere deine Meinung, aber kann sie dennoch nicht teilen. In  meinen Augen nimmt sich es nichts, wenn man einen Erwachsenen oder ein  Kind tötet. Ein Leben ist IMMER gleich viel wert. Oder willst du mir  jetzt sagen, dass das Leben eines Kindes ungleich wertvoller ist, als  das Leben eines Erwachsenen? Wenn ja, dann solltest DU dir lieber mal  Gedanken um deine moralischen Grundsätze machen. 
Und mir den Mangel an Moral zu unterstellen, ist genauso affig, wie der Spruch über deinem Quote.


----------



## moloch519 (21. November 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für einer? Mord an Erwachsenen, Unschuldigen oder Tieren ist völlig in Ordnung. Wenn man dann auf einmal virtuelle Kinder ins Nirvana schickt ist man direkt Pädophil und Geistesgestört?


 
Nein aber die Unsensilibität für die Unterschiede zwischen letzteren macht einen zumindest zu einem Ignoranten!


----------



## Odin333 (21. November 2011)

moloch519 schrieb:


> [editiert wegen Beleidigung]


 
Wahnsinn.
Ich hätte da eine Bitte:

Könntest du das Alter etwas genauer beschreiben, ab wann ein Mord weniger schlimm wird?

z.B. bis vier Monate vor der Geburt nur wenig schlimm, danach dann etwas schlimmer, dann von 0 bis 13 extrem schlimm, won 18 bis 34 weniger schlimm und ab dann bis 99 überhaupt nicht schlimm.

Denkt ihr auch mal nach wenn ihr solche Scheisse schreibt? Habt ihr schon einmal ein Familienmitglied durch einen Mord verloren?
Da ist das Alter herzlich egal.
Gottverdammte Idioten!


----------



## acti0n (21. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> schade das du nicht richtig argumentieren kannst und vorallem denn sinn von postings nicht erst richtig überdenkst und zu schnell deinen senf dazu gibst.
> 
> du stellst dich also hin und behauptest, dass jeder mensch auf diesem planeten, alle 8 mrd, noch niemals, never ever, von computer spielen zu dummheiten annimiert worden. sorry, deine fantasiewelt scheint größer zu sein, als die meine.


 Genau. So beschränkt kann doch keiner sein das er z.B Call of Duty spielt und weil es im Spiel vorkam danach einen Flughafen kaputt ballert.

Bewirb dich am besten bei der Bild-Zeitung dort suchen die solche Leute die sofort schreiben "Der xyz hat xyz gespielt und deshalb einen Amoklauf gemacht"

Aber nungut bleib du mal weiter so schwarz/weiß und naiv


----------



## moloch519 (21. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich respektiere deine Meinung, aber kann sie dennoch nicht teilen. In  meinen Augen nimmt sich es nichts, wenn man einen Erwachsenen oder ein  Kind tötet. Ein Leben ist IMMER gleich viel wert. Oder willst du mir  jetzt sagen, dass das Leben eines Kindes ungleich wertvoller ist, als  das Leben eines Erwachsenen? Wenn ja, dann solltest DU dir lieber mal  Gedanken um deine moralischen Grundsätze machen.
> Und mir den Mangel an Moral zu unterstellen, ist genauso affig, wie der Spruch über deinem Quote.


 
Im Prinzip ja, aber ein Kind ist vom Grundsatz her wehrloser und hat somit auch den uneingeschränkten Schutz der Gesellschaft verdient. Der Punkt ist doch, dass durch diese Art der Argumentation ständig die Tür zur Akzeptanz von Gewalt in Medien aufgestoßen wird. Wenn man es also persönlich gar nicht tun will, warum Argumentiert man dann immer mit solcher Leidenschaft für die Möglichkeit es doch zu tun?


----------



## Runenfeld (21. November 2011)

Bruhahaha. Was macht ihr hier für einen sinnlosen Aufstand? 
Was nie lebendig war und ist kann man auch nicht töten. Ihr redet von Pixelhaufen die wie Kinder aussehen und verwechselt das ganze auch noch mit Realität.
Wie die Überschrift lautet geht es um virtuellen Mord, was genau genommen genauso Schwachsinn ist, denn das würde bedeuten daß es virtuelles 'Leben' gäbe. Fragt sich nur welches Amt dann die virtuelle Geburtsurkunde ausstellt, lol.

Oder anders formuliert, wenn in einem Kriminalroman jemand umgebracht wird, wer ist dann zu Schaden gekommen? Richtig, niemand. Weil erfundene Personen haben auch nur ein fiktionales Leben.


----------



## Skaty12 (21. November 2011)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Nein aber die Unsensilibität für die Unterschiede zwischen letzteren macht einen zumindest zu einem Ignoranten!


 Dann sag doch mal wieso? Die Figuren sind kleiner und haben eine höhere Stimme. Ist da jetzt ein Zwerg mit hoher Stimme, der aber einen Bart hat darf man den töten? Wenn man "Mord" an Kids in Spielen schlecht findet sollte diese einfach nicht spielen. Ich werd mir die Mods zwar nicht laden, finde es aber nicht pervers.

Andersrum: Ist es denn angebracht, in Skyrim die Eltern vor den Augen der Kindes zu verbrennen und mit der Axt zu "spalten"? Ja, klar, das Kind hat ja nichts abbekommen...


----------



## Farragut (21. November 2011)

@RedDragon20: ja da hast du recht "Kein Russisch" war so überflüssig, wie es nur sein konnte. und zu 100% nur aus publicity eingebaut und hat riesiges potenzial verschenkt. wenn man die szene aus der sicht der zivilisten gebaut hätte, wäre es ungleich aufregender gewesen, aber so war es nur ein plumper werbe- und aufsehen erregen level, sehr peinlich.

aber zwischen dummer werbung und aufsehen erregen wollen und einem mod der sowas wie hier erlaubt, ist immernoch ein unterschied, kein großer aber der gedanke aus dem beides entstanden ist, ist ein anderer.

@acti0n: sehr traurig, dass du wirklich nichts richtig mitbekommst, aber dir ist scheinbar nicht zu helfen, du willst dir ja nichtmal die mühe machen und meinen kommentar nochmal richtig lesen, sondern willst nur provozieren, naja mach nur, jedem das seine


----------



## Atuan (21. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Die Ausrede, man töte ja nur Polygonen, zieht  natürlich wieder. Ganz herrlich. Als würden wir das nicht alle wissen.  Ist ja nicht so, dass es hier eher im Ethik und Moral geht.


  Es ist also nur ethisch und moralisch in Ordnung, in einem Spiel Figuren  zu töten, wenn diese höher als 120 Pixel sind? Sorry, aber das ist  hirnrissig. "Mord" an Unschuldigen ist völlig in Ordnung und überhaupt  nicht fragwürdig. Kann man Unschuldige nicht töten, dann ist das Spiel  beschissene USK-Version und die Regierung versucht erwachsene Bürger zu  bevormunden. "Mord" an Kindern aber, darf nicht sein, weil es moralisch  verwerflich ist.

Kannst du mir bitte noch den Unterschied zwischen dir und den Politikern  nennen, die ein Killerspielverbot fordern? Ich sehe ihn nicht. Sowohl  du, als auch die Politiker, wollen IHRE Moralvorstellung als für alle  geltende Grenze in Computerspielen.






Farragut schrieb:


> da denkst du aber nicht sehr weit über deinen eigenen tellerrand hinaus oder? bloß weil du und die meisten gamer, den unterschied zwischen polygonen und realität kennen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es nicht doch kranke gestalten da draußen gibt, die dies nicht können.


 Also doch ein Killerspielverbot... Es könnte ja einer Dragon Age spielen und nicht raffen, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich im Spiel oder in der Realität mit dem Schwert ein paar Körper aufschlitze...


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. November 2011)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja, aber ein Kind ist vom Grundsatz her wehrloser und hat somit auch den uneingeschränkten Schutz der Gesellschaft verdient. Der Punkt ist doch, dass durch diese Art der Argumentation ständig die Tür zur Akzeptanz von Gewalt in Medien aufgestoßen wird. Wenn man es also persönlich gar nicht tun will, warum Argumentiert man dann immer mit solcher Leidenschaft für die Möglichkeit es doch zu tun?


 
Einer wie du, der sofort ausfallend und beleidigend wird, ohne drüber nachzudenken, was man eigentlich von sich gibt, sollte sich gar nicht erst weiter zu dem Thema äußern. Mit deinem Post und deinem Spruch, ich solle "Kinder ***" gehen, hast du dich ganz klar selbst disqualiziert und bist raus. Außerdem scheinst du ganz klar nicht verstanden zu haben, was ich mit meinem Post sagen wollte, hm? Klarer Fall von Selfowned, du Troll. 


Ob ich nun ein Kind im Spiel töte, oder eine Frau, die weder Bewaffnung noch sonst was mit sich führt, oder einen Alten...macht keinen Unterschied. Oder willst du mir ernsthaft weis machen, dass es besser ist, einen alten Krüppel zu töten? 

Ich will hier niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber wenn sich hier einige doch persönlich angesprochen fühlen, bitte. Aber ich finde, hier sollten sich einige Mal Gedanken über ihre moralischen Vorstellungen machen und was für Spiele eigentlich in unserer Zeit gespielt werden. Skyrim mag da ein mehr oder weniger harmloses Beispiel sein, aber es gibt in diesem Spiel genügend Quests, in denen man Leute aus dem Weg räumen, ihr Leben zerstören und sie zum "schweigen" bringen muss. 
Es gibt KEINEN Unterschied zwischen Kindsmord und Mord an Erwachsenen.

So, ich bin raus und geh jetzt Skyrim zocken.  
Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf diese unsinnige Diskussion, in der man sich sowieso nur im Kreis dreht.


----------



## Farragut (21. November 2011)

wieso gibts bei den meisten hier nur entweder oder? entweder alles umbringen oder killerspieleverbot? kann man selbst in einem shooter, keine grenzen setzen, was ok ist und was nicht? es sind nicht nur viele oder weniger pixel, es ist das was dahinter steckt, der gedanke, die assoziation mit dem was die polygone darstellen sollen. 

und ich werde hier als naiv und schwarz/weiss denker hingestellt, lächerlich...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (21. November 2011)

Nur mal so: In Fallout 2 (nicht deutsche Version) und in Baldur´s Gate (auch die deutsche !) war es jederzeit möglich, Kinder zu töten. Da das ganze aber aus der isometrischen Perspektive geschah, war der Spieler nur indirekt aus der "Strategischen" Perspektive beteiligt. Jetzt aber, bei der 1st oder 3rd - Person Perspektive ist das anders. Zudem kommt noch 3 D hinzu. Damit wird das ganze einfach zu realistisch, weswegen das in heutigen Spielen undenkbar ist. In Fallout3 hat es doch tatsächlich etliche Spieler gegeben, die das kritisiert haben !


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Also doch ein Killerspielverbot...



ähm ja, durchaus. 
ein verbot gewisser extremer auswüchse halte ich in der tat für wünschenswert (allerdings haben wir das auch schon längst).


----------



## acti0n (21. November 2011)

Du scheinst meine Beiträge nicht richtig zu lesen hab ich eher das Gefühl.

Ich wiederhole mich nochmal:

Wenn Menschen schlimme Verbrechen wie einen Amoklauf durchführen sind es mit großer Sicherheit ganz andere und viel schlimmere Gründe als so ein Schwachsinn er hat sich die Idee von Computerspielen abgeschaut.

Aber wenn du das nicht verstehen willst und mich deshalb ohne ein Argument mit ich würde deine Beiträge nicht Lesen/Raffen abfertigst ist diese Diskussion wohl zu Ende.


----------



## Farragut (21. November 2011)

acti0n schrieb:


> Du scheinst meine Beiträge nicht richtig zu lesen hab ich eher das Gefühl.
> 
> Ich wiederhole mich nochmal:
> 
> ...




ich habe nie von amokläufen gesprochen, ich habe mich sogar auf gar keine gewalttaten bezogen, nur das manche leute eben nicht immer den unterschied kennen und ihr dneken und handeln dadurch beeinflusst wird! genauso wenig habe ich von einem verbot für killerspiele gesprochen, oder nur ansatzweise davon! aber das es eine verrohung der gesellschaft gibt und diese seit jahren schlimmer wird, leute gewaltbereiter werden und immer öfter jugendliche gewaltätig werden, muss selbst dir aufgefallen sein! und nein ich sage nicht das NUR videospiele daran schuld haben, aber solche sachen, zivilistenmassaker in spielen und leute die sich nicht über kindermord mods aufregen, tuen auch nichts dagegen, ignoranz und gleichgültigkeit, sind keine guten eigenschaften! jetzt raff das endlich mal, meine güte.


----------



## acti0n (21. November 2011)

Glaubst du ernsthaft vor 30 Jahren oder gerne auch mehr war alles besser oder anders? Lach

Da gab es genau so Morde, Vergewaltigungen, Amokläufe usw...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. November 2011)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja, aber ein Kind ist vom Grundsatz her wehrloser und hat somit auch den uneingeschränkten Schutz der Gesellschaft verdient.


 
Laut dieser Definition sind Katzenbabys also "wichtiger" als erwachsene Leben. Nicht falsch verstehen, für mich ist jedes Leben, egal ob Tier oder Mensch, gleich viel Wert  Einem Hund den Schwanz abzuhacken finde ich genauso schlimm als wenn man einem Kind das Bein abreißt.


----------



## Khaos (21. November 2011)

Ich glaube, hier wird deutlich, wer selber Kinder hat / Kinder mag und wer keine hat und/oder Kinder nicht mag. ^^ 

Ich hab selbst ein Kind und würde fast vermuten, dass mir dieses Thema bis vor zwei Jahren noch egal gewesen wäre. oO


----------



## Farragut (21. November 2011)

acti0n schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft vor 30 Jahren oder gerne auch mehr war alles besser oder anders? Lach
> 
> Da gab es genau so Morde, Vergewaltigungen, Amokläufe usw...


 
das ist alles was dir dazu einfällt? zu behaupten, ich hätte gesagt früher gabs es gar keine morde...mensch jetzt ist genug, das ist mir wirklich zu blöde mit dir.


----------



## theking2502 (21. November 2011)

Ich persönlich finde diese Mod geschmacklos. Auch wenn einige es als Geil ansehen ein virtuelles Kind zu töten. Aus psychologischer Sicht ist es sehr bedenklich, wenn man in einem Videospiel seine moralischen Vorstellung so leicht verwerfen kann und sagt "Ist ja nur virtuell". Vor dem Gesetz und in so gut wie allen Religionen werden Tiere als Dinge ohne Seele angesehen. Also nicht als Lebewesen! Wenn ich jetzt also zu euch komme und euer geliebtes Tier umbringe und sage "Vor dem Gesetz sind das eh keine Lebewesen, also ist es Moralisch unbedenklich" würdet ihr das auch so sehen? Ist vielleicht ein sehr krasses Beispiel, aber dennoch, finde ich es sehr treffend. Ich persönlich töte in Videospiele auch keine Wesen, wenn diese mich nicht angreiffen. Ist halt meine Moralvorstellung. Und hier hat einer das Argument mit den Zwergen gebracht! Sorry, aber so ein Schwachsinn habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen. In so gut wie jedem RPG, Fantasybuch oder Fantasyfilmen, werden Zwerge als kleine, sehr muskulöse, erwachsene, menschen ähnliche Wesen dargestellt und nicht als Wesen mit Kindergestallt den Bärte angeklebt wurden! Ich finde diese Mod einfach nur Krank und geschmacklos und jeder der sich die Läd UND anwändet, sollte mal dringend seinen Geisteszustand prüfen.
Und ich finde das auch nicht richtig, dass man die virtuellen Eltern der virtuellen Kinder umbringen kann.
Und das Argument "die sind doch nur Virtuell" ist doch nur eine ausrede um euer Gewissen zu beruhigen, damit ihr euch nicht schlecht fühlt. Außerdem fördern doch genau solche Aussagen die poitische Meinung über Videospieler, dass diese keine Moralischengundvorstellungen haben und sehr leicht zu Gewalttaten neigen. Das "nur" ist völlig unangebracht, denn die Nazis dachten auch es sind NUR Juden.


----------



## acti0n (21. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> das ist alles was dir dazu einfällt? zu behaupten, ich hätte gesagt früher gabs es gar keine morde...mensch jetzt ist genug, das ist mir wirklich zu blöde mit dir.


 Ähm das hast du doch geschrieben:



> aber das es eine verrohung der gesellschaft gibt und diese seit jahren  schlimmer wird, leute gewaltbereiter werden und immer öfter jugendliche  gewaltätig werden,



Ich halte das für ein Gerücht.


----------



## pkroos (21. November 2011)

ist doch nur ein spiel und deswegen halb so schlimm,aber trotzdem ist so eine mod einfach nur unnötig


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> aber das es eine verrohung der gesellschaft gibt und diese seit jahren schlimmer wird, leute gewaltbereiter werden und immer öfter jugendliche gewaltätig werden, muss selbst dir aufgefallen sein!


 
also mir ist das nicht aufgefallen.
und schenkt man der statistik glauben, ist sogar genau das gegenteil der fall: die gesellschaft wird immer friedfertiger (was natürlich auch an dingen wie demografie etc. liegen dürfte). 

richtig ist allerdings, dass bei jugendlichen diese entwicklung seit einigen jahren gegenläufig verläuft.


----------



## Atuan (21. November 2011)

Farragut schrieb:


> wieso gibts bei den meisten hier nur entweder  oder? entweder alles umbringen oder killerspieleverbot? kann man selbst  in einem shooter, keine grenzen setzen, was ok ist und was nicht? es sind nicht nur viele oder weniger pixel, es ist das was dahinter  steckt, der gedanke, die assoziation mit dem was die polygone darstellen  sollen.
> 
> und ich werde hier als naiv und schwarz/weiss denker hingestellt, lächerlich...





Bonkic schrieb:


> Atuan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also doch ein Killerspielverbot...
> ...


 @Farragut: Du verstehst mich schonmal falsch 

Beantwortet mir doch bitte mal eine Frage: WER bestimmt und setzt die moralische Grenze in Spielen? Ihr, die ihr meint, dass Kinder in Spielen nicht getötet werden können dürfen? Die Bayern, welche Dead Space verbieten lassen wollten? Oder die richtigen Hardliner, welche jeden Shooter (oder gar alle gewalthaltigen Spiele) als "Killerspiel" verbieten wollen?

Nochmal: Ich möchte das ganze überhaupt nicht werten! Ich finde lediglich interessant, dass bei der Tötung von Pixel-Kindern, plötzlich eine Vielzahl an Gamern hervorspringt und die Frage nach der Moral bringt. Ganz wie unsere Politiker, welche das nur halt schon bei einem Counterstrike tun. *Wer setzt die Grenze?* Warum ist es Zensur, wenn Politiker ihre Moralvorstellung durchsetzen wollen? Ist eure Moralvorstellung höherwertiger, als die eines Politikers? Zählt meine Moralvorstellung dann am Meisten? Wer bestimmt das?



Wie gesagt: Ich persönlich greife nicht mal einen erwachsenen NPC an, wenn es nicht nötig ist. Ich persönlich brauche auch nicht die zwanzig Liter Blut, die jeder Gegner in Dragon Age verspritzt, oder die beinahe schon "explodierenden" Körper aus Fallout. Ich finds überzogen und mir nimmt es teilweise sogar den Spielspaß  Aber warum sollte meine Einstellung dazu für uns alle gelten? Wie ist denn das 08/15-Gamer-Argument, wenn eine USK 18-Version Schnitte enthält? Bevormundung mündiger und erwachsener Menschen.

Meine Meinung: Mord an Kindern brauche ich nicht. Aber ich brauche ja auch keine Effekte der Make Fallout und Dragon Age...


----------



## karsten2409 (21. November 2011)

Also wirklich , Kinder ermorden , virtuell hin oder her , wer so etwas moddet hat keine moral ! Der Modder der diese Grenze überschritten hat gehört in psychiatrische Behandlung , punkt !


----------



## JeremyClarkson (21. November 2011)

Wenn ich Bethesda gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich dem Spieler freie Hand gelassen. Wie ich in diversen Gameplay-Videos gesehen habe kann man durchaus mordend durch die Gegend ziehen, muss allerdings mit den Konsequenzen leben. Ganz wie im wirklichen Leben auch: baut man Scheiße und wird erwischt, dann hat man ein Problem. Nun zu dem Angreifen/dem Morden von Kindern: hier hätte ich an Bethesdas Stelle dafür gesorgt, dass eine solche Tat sofort mit einem maximalen Aufgebot an Wachtrupps bestraft wird, die den Spieler ohne Gnade oder Chance zur Verteidigung in Stücke hacken. Außerdem wäre eine automatische Rücksetzung des Speicherstandes (natürlich ohne Ankündigung, wegen des besseren Lerneffektes) auch keine schlechte Lösung. Oder, wie bei den GTA-Teilen, ein dezenter CHEATER-Vermerk in den Spieler-Statistiken.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Beantwortet mir doch bitte mal eine Frage: WER bestimmt und setzt die moralische Grenze in Spielen? Ihr, die ihr meint, dass Kinder in Spielen nicht getötet werden können dürfen?


 
zunächst einmal beziehe ich mich nicht auf diesen konkreten fall, um das mal klar zu stellen.

dann zur frage, wer die grenzen setzt:
die gesellschaft im gesamten und damit eben auch der gesetzgeber.
das ist der ganz normale ablauf in einem rechtsstaat.

_aber wie bereits gesagt: diese verbotsmöglichkeit existiert schon lange!_

eine klare und eindeutige grenze kanns nicht geben, darüber zu entscheiden ist letztendlich sache der gerichte, die von fall zu fall entscheiden müssen (wie es ja bereits jetzt der fall ist).


----------



## rowoss (21. November 2011)

Ich finde auch das die Kinder in den Spiel unangetaset sein solln. Es ist nich richtig sie nur eine Runde "Randalieren" bereitzustellen. Ausserdem könnt ich mir Denken das es dann noch andere unapetitlichere Mods geben wird, die Skyrim in ein negatives Licht rücken werden und wiedermal bei einigen Politikern blinden Aktionismus auslöst. (zb. "Skyrim=Kinderschänderspiel=VERBOT") Irgendwo muss ne Grenze sein, auch wenn es die Freiheit einzuschränken scheint. Ich will Drachen jagen aber keine kleinen Kinder haun.


----------



## GoodOldShepard (21. November 2011)

ich hatte bis jetzt in skyrim noch nicht das Bedürfnis die Kinder zu töten, aber wers braucht....

... soll sich mal überlegen, warum das spiel diese Tat so nicht ermöglicht.


----------



## X3niC (21. November 2011)

Warum darf man Frauen,Männer,Hunde,Rehe abschlachten aber keine Kinder...Sind Frauen und wehrlose Männer keine Menschen? Ich brauchs nicht aber ich meine nur.


----------



## xesued (21. November 2011)

Generell bin ich der Ansicht: Virtuell ist virtuell.
Polygonfiguren in zu töten ist unabhängig vom verwendeten Modell nicht unmoralisch. 

Dennoch halte ich den Nutzen der Mod doch für sehr fragwürdig. Wer will schon kleine Kinder töten, Spiel hin oder her? Mir kommt das ziemlich dumm vor.

Was ich verstehen könnte, wäre eine Verletzbarkeit der Kinder durch NPCs, wie Drachenangriffe oder Banditenüberfälle, ich weiss nicht ob das im Originalspiel so umgesetzt wurde.Das würde jedenfalls für dramatische, emotionale Szenen sorgen.

Vom mangelden spielerischen Nutzen abgesehen, ist das ein Riesenrückschritt bei der Akzeptanz unseres Hobbys durch Nicht-Gamer (btw. kennt jemand ein Wort dafür? Muggel?) 
Wer noch weiss, was für eine Empörung der lächerlich harmlose Hot-Coffe Mod ausgelöst hatte (wenn auch hauptsächlich in USA) kann sich vielleicht vorstellen, was passiert, wenn virtuelle Kinderleichen in den Focus der Oldschool-Medien geraten.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir diesen Mod nicht installieren werde oder gut heiße:
Wie manche sich als bessere, moralisch gefestigte Menschen darstellen, weil sie das ja "sooo abstoßend" finden, empfinde ich als abstoßend.

Ihr/wir können das ja ekelhaft und unnötig finden....aber müssen wir uns deshalb wirklich als moralische Elite ansehen?! 

Also für mich persönlich gibt es virtuell *generell* keine Grenzen:
Die Grenzen ziehe ich mir selbst. Durch Grenzen einschränken, sei es nun virtuell, künstlerisch, geistig oder auch physisch ist ein dunkles Kapitel unseres Landes aus welchem wir erst seit den 1990er Jahren einigermaßen raus sind.

Und jetzt kommen wir daher und schreien nach Grenzen in der Entfaltung!? Wer sind wir denn? Haben wir ein so schlechtes Gedächtnis. 

Und nochmal, bevor wieder was falsch verstanden wird:
Ich muss/will auch keine virtuellen Kinder töten. Aber ich möchte auch niemanden haben der mit dies *grundsätzlich* verbietet, weil *er *es für unmoralisch hält.

EDIT: Ich glaub das Hauptproblem ist einfach, dass manche VR und RL absolut getrennt sehen und manche meinen "das was er virtuell macht, würde er auch in RL machen". Da besteht glaub ich das Missverständniss.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2011)

Grundsätzlich verkörpere ich in RPGs eigentlich immer den absolut rechtschaffenen Paladin, der den Leuten hilft und der sogar die Gefallenen lieber wieder auf den rechten Weg zurückführt, als sie endgültig abzustrafen; demzufolge käme ich nicht einmal ansatzweise auf die Idee, Unschuldige (Kinder, Omas, Katzenbabies, etc.) abzuschlachten. 

Ich finde es es aber bemerkenswert heuchlerisch, wenn man zwischen dem Mord an (unschuldigen) Erwachsenen und Kindern differenziert.
Mord bleibt Mord, da spielt es keine Rolle, wie alt das Opfer ist.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich glaub das Hauptproblem ist einfach, dass manche VR und RL absolut getrennt sehen und manche meinen "das was er virtuell macht, würde er auch in RL machen". Da besteht glaub ich das Missverständniss.


 
trifft zumindest auf mich so nicht zu.
deshalb spreche ich ja auch nur von *extremsten auswüchsen*:

wer bspw einen kz-manager, einen vergewaltiger oder auch folterknecht spielen möchte, der hat - ja, da setze ich mich jetzt aufs hohe moralische ross - gelinde gesagt "ein problem". 
tschuldigung, aber das seh ich definitiv so. 
aber, jetzt zum 3. mal, solche spiele wären in deutschland ohnehin schon jetzt verboten.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2011)

Also Vergewaltiger und Folterknecht ... sexuelle Gewalt und Folter sind ja Elemente die durchaus - im weitesten Sinne - auch in AA-Titeln vorkommen.

KZ-Manager, das ist sicherlich ein geschichtlicher Sonderfall. Da gehe ich mit dir d'accord.


----------



## rowoss (21. November 2011)

Es gibt immer noch Menschen die fühlen sich unwohl wenn Sie ein Pixelkind ums Eck gebracht wird und laden den Spielstand neu. Und diese ist eine gesunde soziale Grundeinstellung. Warum mus Kinder killn machbar sein und aus was ist die Motivation dazu. Aus Prinzip? Weils Realistischer is? Das Pixelebenbild stellt immerhin ein Kind da. Auch wenns aus Pixeln ist würd es mir nicht in den Sinn kommen auf son Käsehoch einzukloppen. Besonders bei Massenkeilerein mit der Stadtwache kann doch schnell ein Kind dazwischen kommen und denn machts kein Spass mehr.


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich verkörpere ich in RPGs eigentlich immer den absolut rechtschaffenen Paladin, der den Leuten hilft und der sogar die Gefallenen lieber wieder auf den rechten Weg zurückführt, als sie endgültig abzustrafen; demzufolge käme ich nicht einmal ansatzweise auf die Idee, Unschuldige (Kinder, Omas, Katzenbabies, etc.) abzuschlachten.
> 
> Ich finde es es aber bemerkenswert heuchlerisch, wenn man zwischen dem Mord an (unschuldigen) Erwachsenen und Kindern differenziert.
> Mord bleibt Mord, da spielt es keine Rolle, wie alt das Opfer ist.


 
Beim ersten spielen verkörpere ich auch eher den "guten". Bei WOW einen Mensch Paladin, bei Deus Ex den leisen Infiltrator der keine tötet.

Danach hae ich bei WOW einen untoten Dieb und einen Ork-Kämpfer gespielt um auch mal böse sein zu dürfen^^ Wenn ich Deus Ex noch mal anfange werde ich mit Sicherheit auch Killer spielen^^

So oder so, es ist alles nur ein Spiel. Eine Art Rollenspiel. Al Pacino ist doch kein böser Mensch nur weil er mal den Teufel verkörpert hat oder? Darüber wurde überhaupt hier noch nie diskutiert. Wir spielen vor einem Monitor, Schauspieler verkörpern das was sie spielen. Ich finde die sollten uns in Ruhe lassen und Schauspieler verbieten 

Und ob ich nun Pixel töte die wie erwachsene aussehen oder Pixel töte die mit Kindern Ähnlichkeit haben, Pixel bleiben Pixel. Extrem lachhaft die ganzen pseudo Gutmenschen hier...

@Mothman

Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen, danke.


----------



## theking2502 (21. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also Vergewaltiger und Folterknecht ... sexuelle Gewalt und Folter sind ja Elemente die durchaus - im weitesten Sinne - auch in AA-Titeln vorkommen.
> 
> KZ-Manager, das ist sicherlich ein geschichtlicher Sonderfall. Da gehe ich mit dir d'accord.


 
Sag mir ein gutes Spiel, wo man ein Vergewaltiger, als einer der mit Frauen, Männer und/oder Kinder gegen ihren Willen Sex hat und sie so Seelisch verkrüppelt! Wenn sowas in einem Spiel vorkommen sollte (und ich kenne keins solcher Spiele) so ist das sicher kein AA Titel sondern eher ein "man dieses Spiel ist so scheiße, ich würde mir nicht mal den Arsch damit abwischen"-Titel und jeder, der solche Titel mit seinem Kauf unterstützt hat wirklich ein Problem, das selbe gilt für das Thema Folterknecht, welches Spiel hat den Sinn Mensche auf grausamste Art zu quälen? Und komm jetzt nicht mit SAW, da ist genau das gegenteil Angesagt, andere Menschen vor der Folter zu retten und selbst dieses Spiel finde ich sehr moralisch bedenklich. Auch solche Spiele, wo Folter verherlicht wird sind "man dieses Spiel ist so scheiße, ich würde mir nicht mal den Arsch damit abwischen"-Titel


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also Vergewaltiger und Folterknecht ... sexuelle Gewalt und Folter sind ja Elemente die durchaus - im weitesten Sinne -.



stell dir beides bis ins äußerste pervertiert vor, sagen wir also einen vergewaltigungsimulator inklusive schmerzenschreie und wiimote als...na ja...ich denke du weißt, was ich meine. 

ist aber irgendwo eine eher sinnlose "diskussion", zugegeben.


----------



## Atuan (21. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> zunächst einmal beziehe ich mich nicht auf diesen konkreten fall, um das mal klar zu stellen.
> 
> dann zur frage, wer die grenzen setzt:
> die gesellschaft im gesamten und damit eben auch der gesetzgeber.
> das ist der ganz normale ablauf in einem rechtsstaat.


 
Ah. Du bist also jemand, der die Grenzen akzeptiert, welche durch den Gesetzgeber und die USK gesetzt werden? Das ist in Ordung. Du hast dann in dem Fall sozusagen "das Recht", diese Mod nicht gut zu finden 

Ich fand nur verwunderlich, dass hier genauso schnell 4 Seiten mit der Moralkeule gefüllt wurden, wie sie bei Modern Warfare 2 mit Bevormundungs-Vorwürfen gefüllt wurden, als bekannt wurde, dass man in der deutschen Version eben nicht den ganzen Flughafen metzeln kann. Diese Doppelmoral... Eine Akzeptanz für die bestehenden Regulierungsapparate, findet man bei den meisten dieser Schreihälse eben nicht. Eine geschnittene Flughafenszene ist Zensur, aber Kinder umhauen ist derart verwerflich, dass hier gleich schwere Geschütze aufgefahren werden (Assis, Affen, geh Kinder ***...). Daher meine Frage, wessen Moralvorstellung denn nun zur gültigen Grenze gemacht werden sollte, um erwachsene Bürger zu bevormunden...

Jemanden, der einverstanden mit der USK und der deutschen Politik in Bezug auf Computerspiele ist, kann man natürlich nicht dazu bringen, zu sagen, dass seine Wertevorstellung richtiger als die der Anderen ist


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> trifft zumindest auf mich so nicht zu.
> deshalb spreche ich ja auch nur von *extremsten auswüchsen*:
> 
> wer bspw einen kz-manager, einen vergewaltiger oder auch folterknecht spielen möchte, der hat - ja, da setze ich mich jetzt aufs hohe moralische ross - gelinde gesagt "ein problem".
> ...



Sehe ich zwar ähnlich, aber mir geht das eigentlich nicht weit genug.
MW 2, die berüchtigte Flughafenmission; Postal, Manhunt, Hitman (gut, man könnte sagen, er bringt eigentlich "nur" Schurken um die Ecke), oder meinetwegen die ganzen "harmlosen" Strategiespiele, in denen man als Anführer einer bestimmten Fraktion quasi Genozid, gerne auch mit Nuklearwaffen, an den gegnerischen Fraktionen verüben darf - macht man es sich als Spieler da nicht etwas zu einfach?

"Ja, das ist doch alles nur virtuell, nur Polygone und Texturen, mehr nicht", ist ein sehr beliebtes Argument, aber wenn -durchaus- kritische, eventuell sogar tabu-behaftete Themen angeschnitten werden, da ist dann plötzlich eine Grenze überschritten?

Ich weiß nicht. Entweder lehnt man gewaltverherrlichende Spiele grundsätzlich ab, oder aber hat dann auch mit "Tabuthemen" keine Probleme, "weil es ja "nur ein Spiel" ist." Irgendwo dazwischen eine scharfe Grenze zu ziehen, ist doch eigentlich extrem verlogen...


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Ah. Du bist also jemand, der die Grenzen akzeptiert, welche durch den Gesetzgeber und die USK gesetzt werden?



der deutsche gesetzgeber setzt mir in sachen computerspiele schon im allgemeinen kaum und die usk im speziellen gar keine grenzen.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Sag mir ein gutes Spiel, wo man ein Vergewaltiger, als einer der mit Frauen, Männer und/oder Kinder gegen ihren Willen Sex hat und sie so Seelisch verkrüppelt!


Ich schrieb ja: Im weitesten Sinne.

Es gibt einige AA-Spiele (z.B. Fallout), wo man Prostituiert aufsuchen kann. 
Und weiß du denn, wenn du zu einer Prostituierten gehst, wo sie herkommt, was ihre Geschichte ist, ob sie freiwillig hier ist usw? Informierst du dich dann vorher virtuell? Eher nicht oder?! 

So Spiele wie "geh da hin und vergewaltige die Frau" sind mir natürlich nicht bekannt. Aber deshalb schrieb ich ja auch "im weitesten Sinne". 
Sexuelle Gewalt ist ja nicht immer gleich die ultimative, ungewünschte Penetration.


----------



## Diezel (21. November 2011)

rowoss schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch Menschen die fühlen sich unwohl wenn Sie ein Pixelkind ums Eck gebracht wird


 
this.
ich kenn die mod schon von fallout 3/nv - muss nicht sein, milde ausgedruckt.
ebenso erinnere ich mich noch an die anfragen im foren an die entwickler der sex mods wie animated prostitution usw
in denen nicht wenige "spieler" gebeten haben kinder in diese mods einzubauen bzw f.ckbar zu machen.
bei so was hört es auf, das hat nichts mit rollenspiel elementen zu tun sondern ist einfach nur krank.

zu der "Killable Children" mod - pure scheisse, 
der typ hätte besser irgend eine streitaxt basteln sollen.


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

Ganz so dramatisch, wie es hier teilweise formuliert wurde, muss man es nicht sehen, aber die ständigen Peinlich-Mods sagen doch einiges darüber aus, was bei uns mittlerweile so los ist. 1 Tag nach Release müssen die weiblichen Charaktere alle nackt sein; eine Woche später werden die Kinder abgemetzelt. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es euch geht, aber ich hatte in meiner Jugendzeit nicht das Bedürfnis, derartige Grenzen aufzuheben. Und wie ein User vor mir schon geschrieben hat, wusste ich bis eben nicht einmal, dass die Kinder nicht angegriffen werden können. 

Natürlich können jetzt wieder die ganz Intelligenten daherkommen und irgendwas von Meinungsfreiheit, Kunst und individueller Charakterentwicklung quasseln. Aber auch Aufklärung gehört in ein Mindestmaß an moralischem Rahmen. Nur weil die Gesellschaft immer weiter abstumpft und offensichtliche Probleme durch das Abgeben der Verantwortung übersieht, heißt es nicht, dass wir uns durch unsere Freiheiten weiterentwickeln.


----------



## Mothman (21. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Natürlich können jetzt wieder die ganz Intelligenten daherkommen und irgendwas von Meinungsfreiheit, Kunst und individueller Charakterentwicklung quasseln. Aber auch Aufklärung gehört in ein Mindestmaß an moralischem Rahmen. Nur weil die Gesellschaft immer weiter abstumpft und offensichtliche Probleme durch das Abgeben der Verantwortung übersieht, heißt es nicht, dass wir uns durch unsere Freiheiten weiterentwickeln.


Du schreibst ja schon AUFKLÄRUNG. Aufklärung hat aber nichts mit Verboten zu tun. 
Jemanden über etwas aufklären heißt ihm alle Infos über etwaige Gefahren und  Risiken an die Hand zu geben und ihn damit eine eigene Entscheidung treffen zu lassen. Das heißt nicht ihm zu sagen, was er darf und was nicht.


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du schreibst ja schon AUFKLÄRUNG. Aufklärung hat aber nichts mit Verboten zu tun.
> Jemanden über etwas aufklären heißt ihm alle Infos über etwaige Gefahren und  Risiken an die Hand zu geben und ihn damit eine eigene Entscheidung treffen zu lassen. Das heißt nicht ihm zu sagen, was er darf und was nicht.


 
Aufklärung hat aber nicht nur etwas mit dem eigenen Kind zu tun. Sie ist gesellschaftsübergreifend und formt letztendlich den Charakter derer. Eine Gesellschaft, die zu Genzenlosigkeit neigt, wird sich früher oder später selbst überschätzen. Die älteren, bzw in diesem Falle tatsächlich weiseren, tragen damit einhergehend eine Verantwortung. Und wenn sich Grenzenlosigkeit erst einmal eingelebt hat, wirst du sie so schnell nicht mehr los... Dass ein Lebewesen überdies klare Strukturen braucht, an denen es sich orientieren kann, ist auch nicht gerade erst gestern nachgewiesen worden.

Dass ein Kleinkind als mittelloses, hilfsbedürfdiges Wesen jeden Schutz, jede Hilfestellung benötigt, ist definitiv keine Frage des "probier dich doch einfach mal aus". Wobei hier eben die Frage gestellt werden muss, ob wir uns hier noch auf Ebene des Spiels befinden. Ob das Spiel dies zulässt oder nicht, so hat meiner Ansicht nach der Modder eben an genau dieser Stelle eine fehlerbehaftete Erziehung genossen. Sonst wäre er im Leben nicht auf diese selten dämliche Idee gekommen...


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Ob das Spiel dies zulässt oder nicht, so hat meiner Ansicht nach der Modder eben an genau dieser Stelle eine fehlerbehaftete Erziehung genossen. Sonst wäre er im Leben nicht auf diese selten dämliche Idee gekommen...



Du begibst Dich hier auf sehr dünnes eis, das ist Dir doch klar oder?

Mich würde mal interessieren was Du von Regisseuren, Drehbuchautoren und Schreiberlingen hälst die Horror und so schreiben/Filmen. Wie kann jemand eine so abstruse Fantasie haben? Das kann doch kein normal tickender Mensch sein oder?


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Dass ein Kleinkind als mittelloses, hilfsbedürfdiges Wesen jeden Schutz, jede Hilfestellung benötigt, ist definitiv keine Frage des "probier dich doch einfach mal aus". Wobei hier eben die Frage gestellt werden muss, ob wir uns hier noch auf Ebene des Spiels befinden. Ob das Spiel dies zulässt oder nicht, so hat meiner Ansicht nach der Modder eben an genau dieser Stelle eine fehlerbehaftete Erziehung genossen. Sonst wäre er im Leben nicht auf diese selten dämliche Idee gekommen...



 Ich frage noch einmal, warum ist es krank, (virtuelle) Kinder zu ermorden, aber (virtuelle) Erwachsene gehen völlig in Ordnung?
Warum misst man mit zweierlei Maßstäben? 

Ich finde es ziemlich abartig, auch nur irgendwelche unschuldigen "Lebewesen" zu meucheln (btw., ich habe die Dunkle Bruderschaft ausradiert  ), Spiel hin- oder her. 

Manche hier in diesem Forum vertreten eine ganz schön scheinheilige (Doppel)moral.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2011)

Jetzt mal unabhängig von der Sache: Mit solchen Mods erweist der Modder der Mod-Community ein Bärendienst. Wenn solche Mods entwickelt werden, die gegebenenfalls der jeweiligen Firma schaden könnten, dann könnten sich diese in der Zukunft überlegen, diverse Modfähigkeiten ihres Spieles einzuschränken oder Anpassungen an ihren Mod-Tools vorzunehmen und darunter würden wieder die allgemeinem Modder leiden. Sowas muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Auch will ich nicht wie ein Moralapostel klingen, auch ist es mir Wurst, wenn manche "Rollenspieler" gerne wehrlose Zivilisten abschlachten. Aber Kinder muss echt nicht sein.





Khaos schrieb:


> Aber ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Spacken sich das runterladen, um mal n paar Kiddies zu schlachten und sich dann darüber zu freuen.





Farragut schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass es zur verrohung beiträgt und das kann niemals gut sein.





Khaos schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass Mord eben nicht immer "nur" Mord ist? Kindsmord ist in jeder Hinsicht schlimmer als ein Mord an "Erwachsenen".


Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso Kindesmord schlimmer sein soll als Erwachsenenmord.
Beide können den besten Teil ihres Lebens noch vor sich haben und beide hinterlassen trauernde Freunde und Verwandte.
Beides sind Verbrechen, die zu Recht im RealLife™ illegal sind und bestraft werden.



moloch519 schrieb:


> ... ein Kind ist vom Grundsatz her wehrloser und hat somit auch den uneingeschränkten Schutz der Gesellschaft verdient.


Das wäre dann die "Gesellschaft" innerhalb des Spiels, die sich um dessen Schutz kümmern sollte.
Sprich: Die Entwickler müssten dafür sorgen, daß ein (nicht nur Kindes-)Mord nicht ungesühnt bleibt.



rowoss schrieb:


> Es gibt immer noch Menschen die fühlen sich unwohl wenn Sie ein Pixelkind ums Eck gebracht wird und laden den Spielstand neu.


Dann sollen die halt kein Pixelkind umbringen ...



Darthbrezel schrieb:


> Klasse Mod kann ich gleich üben gehn für meine Karriere später -.,.-


Ist das vor oder nach der Karriere als Mörder von Erwachsenen?



Farragut schrieb:


> sicherlich ist mord gleich mord, egal wer ermordet wird. aber es muss grenzen geben, es kann nicht alles erlaubt sein, ...


Warum muss es in Spielen Grenzen geben? 
Dafür ist doch die USK da: um die Spiele nach ihrem jeweiligen Gehalt einzustufen.

Ein evtl. Vergewaltigungs-Spiel bekommt dann eben keine Jugendfreigabe, kommt auf den Index und wird nicht beworben.


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Du begibst Dich hier auf sehr dünnes eis, das ist Dir doch klar oder?
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren was Du von Regisseuren, Drehbuchautoren und Schreiberlingen hälst die Horror und so schreiben/Filmen. Wie kann jemand eine so abstruse Fantasie haben? Das kann doch kein normal tickender Mensch sein oder?


 
Auf dünnes Eis begebe ich mich erst, wenns gefährlich für mich werden kann 
Und tatsächlich stehe ich derartigen Menschen sehr kritisch gegenüber. Ich grusele mich bspw sehr gern. Aber ich verachte Filme zutiefst, bei denen es wirklich nur darum geht, die Qual eines Lebewesens zu präsentieren und diese mit immer schöneren Bildern, immer extremeren Gedanken zu untermauern. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll: Menschen, die in der Qual anderer auch nur im Ansatz eine Ästhetik oder Kunst sehen, sind meiner Ansicht nach tatsächlich psychisch krank.


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich frage noch einmal, warum ist es krank, (virtuelle) Kinder zu ermorden, aber (virtuelle) Erwachsene gehen völlig in Ordnung?
> Warum misst man mit zweierlei Maßstäben?
> 
> Ich finde es ziemlich abartig, auch nur irgendwelche unschuldigen "Lebewesen" zu meucheln (btw., ich habe die Dunkle Bruderschaft ausradiert  ), Spiel hin- oder her.
> ...


 

Ich habe an keiner Stelle geschrieben, dass es besser ist, Erwachsene zu töten. Dass jedoch ein Kind eher geschützt werden muss als ein Erwachsener, steht wohl außer Frage.


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Auf dünnes Eis begebe ich mich erst, wenns gefährlich für mich werden kann
> Und tatsächlich stehe ich derartigen Menschen sehr kritisch gegenüber. Ich grusele mich bspw sehr gern. Aber ich verachte Filme zutiefst, bei denen es wirklich nur darum geht, die Qual eines Lebewesens zu präsentieren und diese mit immer schöneren Bildern, immer extremeren Gedanken zu untermauern. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll: Menschen, die in der Qual anderer auch nur im Ansatz eine Ästhetik oder Kunst sehen, sind meiner Ansicht nach tatsächlich psychisch krank.


 
Naja, ich sehe es ein wenig anders. Okay, Deinen letzten Satz unterschreibe ich sofort. Zum Rest, meiner Ansicht nach hat derjenige der sich lieber "gruselt" und sich Splatter oder wasauchimmer antut ein größeres Problem als der der es erstellt.  Ich schätze mal das keiner von uns beiden wirklich Recht hat sondern man sich die Personen im einzelnen anschauen muss da jeder eben anders ist 

Wieauchimmer, Du bringst es hier genau auf den Punkt in Deinem letzen Satz,  





> *Menschen*, die in der Qual anderer auch nur im Ansatz eine Ästhetik oder Kunst sehen


.

Irgendwelche Pixel werden nie menschlich sein, egal wie doll "ihr alle" versucht es mir einzureden


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Naja, ich sehe es ein wenig anders. Okay, Deinen letzten Satz unterschreibe ich sofort. Zum Rest, meiner Ansicht nach hat derjenige der sich lieber "gruselt" und sich Splatter oder wasauchimmer antut ein größeres Problem als der der es erstellt.  Ich schätze mal das keiner von uns beiden wirklich Recht hat sondern man sich die Personen im einzelnen anschauen muss da jeder eben anders ist
> 
> Wieauchimmer, Du bringst es hier genau auf den Punkt in Deinem letzen Satz,  .
> 
> Irgendwelche Pixel werden nie menschlich sein, egal wie doll "ihr alle" versucht es mir einzureden


 
Und das meinte ich weiter oben. Mir ist doch völlig bewusst, dass da keine Kinder umgebracht werden. Aber ich kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, wenn es jemandem auffällt und er es anschließend als störend empfindet, dass da eine moralische Grenze gezogen wurde. (auch wenn es sich nicht um ein echtes Kind handelt) Hier ist also nicht die Mod sondern der Modder das Scheusal


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Ich habe an keiner Stelle geschrieben, dass es besser ist, Erwachsene zu töten. Dass jedoch ein Kind eher geschützt werden muss als ein Erwachsener, steht wohl außer Frage.



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Was meinst Du damit?

Welche Kinder? "Echte"? Oder "Virtuelle"? Und vor was müssen sie geschützt werden? Im RL vor gewalthaltigen Computerspielen/sonstigen Medien? Oder sowohl im RL, als auch in VR vor Gewalt?

Wenn ja, dann widerspreche ich Dir:

ALLE unbewaffneten, unschuldigen Menschen müssen vor Gewalt geschützt werden, Alte und Junge, Männer und Frauen, es darf keine Rolle spielen, ob das Opfer ein 9-jähriges Mädchen ist, oder ein 44-jähriger Mann: Beide haben ein absolutes Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit.

Edit:

Du schreibst vlt. nicht, dass der "Mord" an "Erwachsenen" "besser" wäre, aber zumindest empfindest Du den "Mord" an "Kindern" schlimmer - oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

@Vordack: Muss dich noch etwas fragen. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine deiner Aussagen war, aber warum muss bspw der virtuelle Schutz, "Kinder" umzubringen, aufgehoben werden, weil man sich dann der Realität näher fühlt, wenn dann aber ein "Kind" umgebracht wird, es nur aus Pixeln bestand? (wenn das irgendwie verständlich ist ^^)

Es heißt immer, dass alles realistischer sein muss etc., aber wenns dann zur Debatte geht, kommt das Toschlagargument, dass man ja doch nur auf Pixel ziele und diese fernab jedweder Realität sind.


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Und das meinte ich weiter oben. Mir ist doch völlig bewusst, dass da keine Kinder umgebracht werden. Aber ich kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, wenn es jemandem auffällt und er es anschließend als störend empfindet, dass da eine moralische Grenze gezogen wurde. (auch wenn es sich nicht um ein echtes Kind handelt) Hier ist also nicht die Mod sondern der Modder das Scheusal



Naja,  Leute haben einen unterschiedlichen Humor. Die meißten würden meinen Humor zum Beispiel schon so derbe bezeichnen daß Zynismus zu schmeichelhat wäre  Ich hingegen kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn ich Leute sehe die im Fernsehen oder auf Youtube oder in der U-Bahn sich über das Unglück anderer erfreuen.

Ohne den Modder persönlich zu kennen erlaube ich es mir nicht ein Urteil über ihn zu fällen. Vielleicht hat ihn ein Kind im Spiel angenervt da es seinen Weg blockiert hat und deswegen hat er das Mod entwickelt. Man könnte sich viele Gründe einfallen lassen für das warum. "Perverser Kiderschänder" ist nur einer davon


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Was meinst Du damit?
> 
> Welche Kinder? "Echte"? Oder "Virtuelle"? Und vor was müssen sie geschützt werden? Im RL vor gewalthaltigen Computerspielen/sonstigen Medien? Oder sowohl im RL, als auch in VR vor Gewalt?
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass wir beide an uns vorbei reden 

Menschen müssen grundsätzlich geschützt werden - dàccord. Kinder - aufgrund ihres noch nicht ausgebildeten Schutzsystems - aber noch deutlich intensiver als ein ausgewachsener Mensch (Reallife). Warum soll es denn bspw realitätsfremd sein, diesen Schutz durch eine virtulle Schranke zu symbolisieren? Auch das kann ein Aspekt von Aufklärung sein. Und entweder man besitzt die geistige Frische und erkennt diesen Zusammenhang oder man fühlt sich extremst eingeschränkt in seiner Mündigkeit bzw gedemütigt, weil man eben nicht selbst über das Wohl eines Kindes (PC) verfügen kann.


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> @Vordack: Muss dich noch etwas fragen.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine deiner Aussagen war, aber warum muss bspw der virtuelle Schutz, "Kinder" umzubringen, aufgehoben werden, weil man sich dann der Realität näher fühlt, wenn dann aber ein "Kind" umgebracht wird, es nur aus Pixeln bestand? (wenn das irgendwie verständlich ist ^^)
> 
> Es heißt immer, dass alles realistischer sein muss etc., aber wenns dann zur Debatte geht, kommt das Toschlagargument, dass man ja doch nur auf Pixel ziele und diese fernab jedweder Realität sind.


 
Häh? Deutsch bitte  Okay, nach dem 10ten durchlesen glaube ich dich verstanden zu haben^^

Realistischer = bessere Grafik und so. Trotzdem bestehen die Figuren, egal wie gut sie aussehen, doch nur aus Pixeln. In der Realität hat ein Mensch GEfühle, Sehnsüchte, empfindet Schmerzen, hat Leute die um ihn trauern würden, all das ist Realität. Egal wie "realistisch" etwas aussieht bedeutet das doch nciht das es Real ist, if you mean what I know . Und der Unterschied zwischen Realität und Spielen ist immer noch derbst groß. Wenn ich irgendwann mal in einem Spiel wie... GTA ein Pixel-Kind erschiessen, mich zu der Leiche bewegen, mit meinem Messer seinen Bauch aufritzen und seine Eingeweide auf der Strasse versreuen kann, dann wird es mir ZU realistisch 

Aber in der jetzigen Zeit ist es mir so egal ob ich jetzt ein P.K. erschiessen kann oder nicht. 1. sind es nur Pixel  und 2. würde ich im normalfall nie dran denken.

So, hab Feierabend, bis denne^^


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Eine Gesellschaft, die zu Grenzenlosigkeit neigt, wird sich früher oder später selbst überschätzen. Die älteren, bzw in diesem Falle tatsächlich weiseren, tragen damit einhergehend eine Verantwortung. Und wenn sich Grenzenlosigkeit erst einmal eingelebt hat, wirst du sie so schnell nicht mehr los... Dass ein Lebewesen überdies klare Strukturen braucht, an denen es sich orientieren kann, ist auch nicht gerade erst gestern nachgewiesen worden.


Wer sagt denn was von einer "grenzenlosen" Gesellschaft?
Hier spricht sich doch keiner dafür aus RealLife™ Kindermorde zu legalisieren. 
Es geht lediglich um: "Was sollte man für diejenigen, die sowas sehen wollen, produzieren dürfen?"

Und selbst, wenn ich spontan auch sagen würde: "Einen KZ Manager braucht die Welt nicht.":
- wenn der Nazi Hans Adolf das gerne spielen würde, warum denn nicht?

Letztendlich ist das auch nicht verwerflicher als das WoW Quest, bei dem die Begründung für den Auftrag sinngemäß lautet: 
"Bringt mir ihre Köpfe, die sind in unserem Landstrich. Na gut, eigentlich waren sie zuerst hier, aber das tut jetzt nichts zur Sache."



> Dass ein Kleinkind ...


Komisch, bei mir sieht man auf dem Screenshot ein ~7 Jahre altes Kind - geht es in der Mod vielleicht gar nicht ausschliesslich um 2-3 Jahre alte "Kleinkinder"?


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Häh? Deutsch bitte  Okay, nach dem 10ten durchlesen glaube ich dich verstanden zu haben^^
> 
> Realistischer = bessere Grafik und so. Trotzdem bestehen die Figuren, egal wie gut sie aussehen, doch nur aus Pixeln. In der Realität hat ein Mensch GEfühle, Sehnsüchte, empfindet Schmerzen, hat Leute die um ihn trauern würden, all das ist Realität. Egal wie "realistisch" etwas aussieht bedeutet das doch nciht das es Real ist, if you mean what I know . Und der Unterschied zwischen Realität und Spielen ist immer noch derbst groß. Wenn ich irgendwann mal in einem Spiel wie... GTA ein Pixel-Kind erschiessen, mich zu der Leiche bewegen, mit meinem Messer seinen Bauch aufritzen und seine Eingeweide auf der Strasse versreuen kann, dann wird es mir ZU realistisch
> 
> ...


 
Feierabend.... der Kerl postet hier und sitzt auf Arbeit rum 

Aber du hast meine wirre Frage schon verstanden. Für mich sind PC-Spiele auch noch immer weit weg von Realität. Gefühle und Fragen nach der Moral können sie dennoch in mir bewirken. 
Deswegen glaube ich a) nicht, dass ich auf Menschen schieß und b) fehlen mir keine verwundbaren Kinder zur Vollkommenheit des Spiels.

Muss dann auch mal weg. Hab mich schon wieder viel zu sehr reingehängt hier


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass wir beide an uns vorbei reden
> 
> Menschen müssen grundsätzlich geschützt werden - dàccord. Kinder - aufgrund ihres noch nicht ausgebildeten Schutzsystems - aber noch deutlich intensiver als ein ausgewachsener Mensch (Reallife). Warum soll es denn bspw realitätsfremd sein, diesen Schutz durch eine virtulle Schranke zu symbolisieren? Auch das kann ein Aspekt von Aufklärung sein. Und entweder man besitzt die geistige Frische und erkennt diesen Zusammenhang oder man fühlt sich extremst eingeschränkt in seiner Mündigkeit bzw gedemütigt, weil man eben nicht selbst über das Wohl eines Kindes (PC) verfügen kann.



Okay, ich geb' Dir prinzipiell recht, aber für Videospiele finde ich das dann doch fast ein bisschen weit hergeholt.

Ich würde es einfach begrüßen, wenn man überhaupt keine unschuldigen Zivilisten umbringen könnte; "Realismus" (in einer Fantasywelt, *hust*), hin oder her. Es würde mir aber auch nichts ausmachen, wenn die Kinder in Skyrim z.B. "sterben" könnten, da ich mit meiner Spielweise diese Option sowieso nicht wählen würde (ich hab' z.B. auch in den alten Fallout-Teilen den Kindern nie ein Haar gekrümmt).

Edit:

Ich finde es übrigens immer ziemlich schade (und bedenklich), wenn sich in Spielen Gegner quasi ergeben (um ihr Leben betteln), nur um einige Sekunden später wieder erneut anzugreifen (so auch in Skyrim): Ein "Okay, Bursche, dann mal schön Waffen her...und Dein Gold...und ja, auch Deine Klamotten, nur zur Sicherheit - und jetzt geh' stiften, bevor ich es mir anders überlege!" würde ich begrüßen - und dann würden bei mir vermutlich auch jede Menge Gegner überleben...


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir sieht man auf dem Screenshot ein ~7 Jahre altes Kind - geht es in der Mod vielleicht gar nicht ausschliesslich um 2-3 Jahre alte "Kleinkinder"?


 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich den Rest deines Beitrags durchaus für argumentationsfähighalte, so ist der letzte Satz genau die Art Erbsenzählerei, die Diskussionen an die Wand fahren 

PS: "grenzenlos" ergab sich aus der Aussage, keine Verbote zu tolerieren.

Grlüßle und bis später, Jungs.


----------



## Flo66R6 (21. November 2011)

Liebe PC-Games,

wieso lasst ihr es nicht einfach sein über solche Mods zu berichten? Es ist doch klar, dass sich hier daraufhin die Nutzer gegenseitig verbal an die Kehle springen. Ich persönlich finde es geschmacklos. 

Ihr müsst es ja selbst wissen (PCG Redaktion) aber ich finde es richtig nicht über solche Mods zu berichten. Und an alle die sich hier gegenseitig mit dem nackten Arsch in's Gesicht springen: Kommt mal runter und entspannt euch. Es geht immer noch um ein Spiel, nicht um das reale Leben (zum Glück).

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es würde mir aber auch nichts ausmachen, wenn die Kinder in Skyrim z.B. "sterben" könnten, da ich mit meiner Spielweise diese Option sowieso nicht wählen würde (ich hab' z.B. auch in den alten Fallout-Teilen den Kindern nie ein Haar gekrümmt).


 
Siehst du. Das ist genau meine Meinung. Es würde mich niemals jucken! Mich juckt nur, dass es Menschen eben nicht aushalten, wenn ihnen diese Option nicht zur Verfügung steht. Und jetzt zum 3. Mal: Ahoi


----------



## DerBloP (21. November 2011)

Welcher anfang mitte 30 Jähriger hat nicht mal lust den göhren von heute eine überzubraten...muhahhaha


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. November 2011)

Moralisch ist so eine Mod das allerletzte. Ich frag mich was in Leuten vorgeht die sowas installieren und erst recht, wer sowas für nötig befindet und es dann programmiert. 

Klar es ist nicht real aber dennoch ist es der symbolische Mord an einem Kind. Realismus hin oder her, sowas finde ich wirklich widerwärtig.


----------



## MChief0815 (21. November 2011)

Gehts noch gut?! News des Tages? Sonst habt ihr nix besseres zu tun?
Ich bin immer mehr enttäuscht von eurer Seite und die unsinnigen News...


----------



## Khaos (21. November 2011)

Also "News des Tages" ist wirklich... sehr... ääh, grenzwertig.


----------



## kalkbrenner86 (21. November 2011)

find ich lustig wenn sich andere aufregen bei einer mod bei der man kinder übern haufen hacken kann schließlich kann man es ja auch mit erwachsenen menschen und tieren im game machen. 
warum sollte man dann kinder verschonen? 
oder sind kinder mehr wert als andere lebewesen?


----------



## heiduei (21. November 2011)

JA, ENDLICH !!!! Diese Scheis Drecksblagen nerven mich sowieso immer wenn ich an denen vorbei gehe und die mich dann andauernd noch so unverschämt anlabern -_-'


----------



## heiduei (21. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Moralisch ist so eine Mod das allerletzte. Ich frag mich was in Leuten vorgeht die sowas installieren und erst recht, wer sowas für nötig befindet und es dann programmiert.
> 
> Klar es ist nicht real aber dennoch ist es der symbolische Mord an einem Kind. Realismus hin oder her, sowas finde ich wirklich widerwärtig.


 
QQ, cry me a river, and so on ...


----------



## z3ro22 (21. November 2011)

warum man so eine news bringt frage ich mich pers echt.

es ist in keinster weise moralisch vertretbar.

in einer zeit wo kinder vergewaltigt werden erschossen massakriert und sonst schlimmer sachen juckt das virtuel wohl auch kaum noch ein.


----------



## Droxis (21. November 2011)

kalkbrenner86 schrieb:


> find ich lustig wenn sich andere aufregen bei einer mod bei der man kinder übern haufen hacken kann schließlich kann man es ja auch mit erwachsenen menschen und tieren im game machen.
> Warum sollte man dann kinder verschonen?
> Oder sind kinder mehr wert als andere lebewesen?


 
100% signed!!!


----------



## Xell1987 (21. November 2011)

Wems nicht gefällt der installiert den Mod einfach nicht. So einfach ist das. Würde das auch nicht umbedingt machen


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. November 2011)

kalkbrenner86 schrieb:


> find ich lustig wenn sich andere aufregen bei einer mod bei der man kinder übern haufen hacken kann schließlich kann man es ja auch mit erwachsenen menschen und tieren im game machen.
> warum sollte man dann kinder verschonen?
> oder sind kinder mehr wert als andere lebewesen?


 
Weil das Abschlachten wehrloser Kinder eines der widerwärtigsten Verbrechen der Menschheit ist. Das muss ich auch nicht noch in einem Spiel (!!!!) mehr oder weniger realistisch nachstellen.
Warum sollte man Kinder verschonen? Weil Kinder besonders schützenswert sind. Sie sind i.d.R. wehrlos, unschuldig und die Zukunft der Menschheit. Deswegen. Deshalb sollte ich auch in der virtuellen Welt nicht anfangen sie umzubringen, nur weil ich es kann.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (21. November 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> warum man so eine news bringt frage ich mich pers echt.
> 
> es ist in keinster weise moralisch vertretbar.
> 
> in einer zeit wo kinder vergewaltigt werden erschossen massakriert und sonst schlimmer sachen juckt das virtuel wohl auch kaum noch ein.


 War das nicht schon immer so? Also nicht nur in unserer Zeit,.... wenn ich da so ans Mittelalter denke oder so...


----------



## uschbert (21. November 2011)

Ich will euch, der Online-Redaktion nichts über Moral erzählen, ihr seid ja schließlich alt genug. Auch über die Unsinnigkeit der News müsstet ihr euch im Klaren sein. Deshalb frage ich mich "wieso?". Weil manche User tatsächlich auf diese Mod gewartet haben? Damit eine heiße, vulgäre Forendiskussion entbrennt? Ich komme einfach nicht dahinter.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. November 2011)

Mein erster Gedanke, als ich sah, dass es eine derartige Modifikation gibt, ging auch in Richtung:" Ohje, muss das sein?" und im Grunde genommen kann ich das Empfinden, Kinder als hilfsbedürftigere Wesen anzusehen, ebenfalls nachvollziehen, aber das macht Erwachsene ja nicht im Umkehrschluss weniger "gefährdet".
Wenn ich an manch reales Verbrechen an Menschen denke, läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter und das komplett unabhängig vom Alter.

Ich bin mittlerweile mit der Dunklen Bruderschaft durch und so sehr ich deren Morbidität im Rahmen einer fiktionalen Geschichte genoss, bei manchen Dingen dachte ich schon, dass das ja nun etwas böse ist.



Spoiler



zB. der Mord an dem argonischen Typen ganz im Norden, der vor mir panisch und um sein Leben bettelnd weglief.


Das hinterließ ein ungutes Gefühl bei mir, welches aber verging, da ich dies keinem echten Menschen angetan habe.






Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich abartig, auch nur irgendwelche unschuldigen "Lebewesen" zu meucheln *(btw., ich habe die Dunkle Bruderschaft ausradiert  *), Spiel hin- oder her.


 Unglaublich, Sithis soll dich holen!


----------



## kalkbrenner86 (21. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Weil das Abschlachten wehrloser Kinder eines der widerwärtigsten Verbrechen der Menschheit ist. Das muss ich auch nicht noch in einem Spiel (!!!!) mehr oder weniger realistisch nachstellen.
> Warum sollte man Kinder verschonen? Weil Kinder besonders schützenswert sind. Sie sind i.d.R. wehrlos, unschuldig und die Zukunft der Menschheit. Deswegen. Deshalb sollte ich auch in der virtuellen Welt nicht anfangen sie umzubringen, nur weil ich es kann.



ansichtssache... 
in meinen augen sind menschen eher ungeziefer wenn man all das sieht was sie mit dem planeten erde anstellen und ihn verpesten wieso also sollen kinder etwas besoneres sein, sie sind bloß ein glied mehr um der erde den rest zu geben von daher eher der untergang. 
abgesehen davon finde ich das manch ein tier auch wehrlos ist was man ohne mod in solch einem spiel ohne prob killn kann.
gleichberechtigung für alle lebewesen von daher sollte man auch alle abschlachten können ohne ausnahme.... bom bom bom rata rata rata peng


----------



## WaldebeatZ (21. November 2011)

mod für pedos oder was ? ^^


----------



## Olsen84 (21. November 2011)

kalkbrenner86 schrieb:


> ansichtssache...
> in meinen augen sind menschen eher ungeziefer wenn man all das sieht was sie mit dem planeten erde anstellen und ihn verpesten wieso also sollen kinder etwas besoneres sein, sie sind bloß ein glied mehr um der erde den rest zu geben von daher eher der untergang.


 
Man kann nur hoffen, dass du deinen Kindern derartige Weisheiten und Lebensfreude mit auf den Weg geben wirst...


----------



## JillValentine21 (21. November 2011)

In Fallout 3/New Vegas konnte man auch Kinder umbringen.. Ich persönlich finde SOWAS muss in spielen nicht sein.. Metzeln schön und gut aber die kindliche Unschuld sollte unantastbar sein/bleiben


----------



## DoodleDandy (21. November 2011)

Sehe schon die nächste Bild-Schlagzeile:
"Gamer ermorden Kinder........................................virtuell."

Die Mod ist so sinnvoll wie die japanischen Vergewaltigungsspiele,
aber naja, wers braucht.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. November 2011)

kalkbrenner86 schrieb:


> ansichtssache...
> in meinen augen sind menschen eher ungeziefer wenn man all das sieht was sie mit dem planeten erde anstellen und ihn verpesten wieso also sollen kinder etwas besoneres sein, sie sind bloß ein glied mehr um der erde den rest zu geben von daher eher der untergang.
> abgesehen davon finde ich das manch ein tier auch wehrlos ist was man ohne mod in solch einem spiel ohne prob killn kann.
> gleichberechtigung für alle lebewesen von daher sollte man auch alle abschlachten können ohne ausnahme.... bom bom bom rata rata rata peng


 
Sehr zynisch. Aber jede Wette du bist kein Veganer oder? Denk noch mal über diese Worte, die du hier geschrieben hast nach, wenn du das nächste mal in einen Burger beist oder dir ein saftiges Steak machst. 

Und wenn doch Veganer: warum, wenn du doch so viel Achtung vor dem Leben hast, ist es nicht schützenswert sondern alles gleich schlecht und egal ob man es vernichtet oder nicht.
Egal wie mans dreht und wendet, deine Sichtweise ist letzten Endes inkonsequent.


----------



## DerBloP (21. November 2011)

man o man peta jetzt jugendschützer....ja klar es ist ja auch der anfang vom ende^^....hier ist nichts worüber man reden sollte, nur die verfechter des allgemeinen spiel-verbots...pixel sind und bleiben pixel....genau so wie phantasie...es sei den ihr geisselt euch selber...!


----------



## Selib1230 (21. November 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> In Fallout 3/New Vegas konnte man auch Kinder umbringen.. Ich persönlich finde SOWAS muss in spielen nicht sein.. Metzeln schön und gut aber die kindliche Unschuld sollte unantastbar sein/bleiben


 
Nein konnte man nicht


----------



## Kuomo (21. November 2011)

Naja wers braucht, ich bleib zum durchspielen beim vanilla Skyrim.


----------



## aut-taker (21. November 2011)

Ich denke hier wird etwas übertrieben - meine Vermutung ist, dass die meisten Gamer den Mod wollen, damit die Atmosphäre stimmig ist, und dass nicht (zB wie mir passiert) 3 Stadtwachen auf ein Kind einhauen dass sich lautstark beschwert aber nicht verletzt wird. Sie wollen NICHT Kinder umbringen, sondern nur dass die Möglichkeit da ist, und das es in die Spielwelt hineinpasst. 

Anwenden werden es die wenigstens, denn Kinder umzubringen ist nun wirklich etwas verzichtbares, auch wenn es virtuell ist.


----------



## Sumpfling (21. November 2011)

Gute Sache, das war auch irgendwie lächerlich das nur erwachsene NPC sterben können. Fand das schon beim letzten Drachenangriff lächerlich das da nur tote Erwachsene lagen und die Kinder daneben haben nix abbekommen.


----------



## Firefall (21. November 2011)

Auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, aber wer bitte kommt auf die Idee ein wehrloses Kind zu erschlagen?
Darunter soll die Spielatmosphäre leiden?


----------



## kalkbrenner86 (21. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Sehr zynisch. Aber jede Wette du bist kein Veganer oder? Denk noch mal über diese Worte, die du hier geschrieben hast nach, wenn du das nächste mal in einen Burger beist oder dir ein saftiges Steak machst.
> 
> Und wenn doch Veganer: warum, wenn du doch so viel Achtung vor dem Leben hast, ist es nicht schützenswert sondern alles gleich schlecht und egal ob man es vernichtet oder nicht.
> Egal wie mans dreht und wendet, deine Sichtweise ist letzten Endes inkonsequent.




schreibst du immer soviel käse wenn der tag lang ist?
ich bin das gegenteil eines veganers im grunde hat das was ich esse ja auch nichts mit dem thema zutun es ging darum kinder zu massakrieren. du musst schon genau lesen was ich schreibe. ich wundere mich bloß über die menschen die sich aufregen wenn man kinder abmurkst aber den tieren es auch ohne mod antun kann was ich nicht verstehen kann da ich finde das alle lebewesen gleich zu behandeln sind und nicht sage das menschen besonders kinder einen höheren stellenwert haben von daher sollte man wie auch die tiere und erwachsenen menschen die man im game ohne mod killn kann auch kinder ohne mod töten können.


----------



## DerBloP (21. November 2011)

man versteht es doch, es geht nicht drum kinder abzuscdhlachten, dumm ist nur wenn erwachsene unter welchen umständen auch immer sterben und tot sind aber kinder weiter rumaufen...welchen sinn macht das?
wie soll das spielgefühl gegeben sein? 
Edit: es bleibt immer nur ein Game...genauso wie ein Buch.....hergott verbietet alle Bücher...weil siie alles beschreiben und alle gefühle und gedanken hervorrufen!!


----------



## Sumpfling (21. November 2011)

Firefall schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ein Spiel ist, aber wer bitte kommt auf die Idee ein wehrloses Kind zu erschlagen?
> Darunter soll die Spielatmosphäre leiden?


 Normal klatscht man keine friedlichen NPCs weg, aber wenn man schon so drauf ist und ganze Dörfer sinnfrei niedermachen will dann spielt die Atmo doch eh keine Rolle mehr, dann ist es auch egal wenn man die Kinder killt. In alten Spielen wie Ultima oder den ersten Fallout Teilen konnte man auch Kinder töten, hat ja auch nicht geschadet. Klar hat man es ausprobiert und danach war die Neugier befriedigt man hat den Save-Stand davor geladen und ganz normal weiter gespielt.


----------



## z3ro22 (21. November 2011)

wer sowas als vertretbar sieht ,sollte mal zum psyschologen gehen da kann was im kopf nicht stimmen...


----------



## DerBloP (21. November 2011)

Ach Gott , die Welt ist ein Blumenkasten und ich bin eine FLEISCHFRESSSENDEPFLANZE^^


----------



## Sumpfling (21. November 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> wer sowas als vertretbar sieht ,sollte mal zum psyschologen gehen da kann was im kopf nicht stimmen...


 LOL wieder mal so ein Foren-Hobby-Psychologe .... zu Risken und Nebenwirkungen fressen sie das Handbuch oder fragen sie ihren Stammtisch.


----------



## kalkbrenner86 (21. November 2011)

hoffentlich gibts in gta 5 auch kinder die man platt machen kann + frauen mit kinderwagen ***austob*** ^^


----------



## marzipanmann (21. November 2011)

Na, dass gibt doch wieder Zündstoff für die Medien ( RTL ) und für die " Wir fordern " Leute.


----------



## CorSanctus (21. November 2011)

Einerseits keine so schlechte Idee von Bethesta. Ich meine, warum sollte man die kleinen Viecher töten, die haben eh keine guten Items.^^ Andererseits auch unnötig, es schränkt immerhin die Atmosphäre ein und wer sieht nicht gerne ein paar brennende Kinder die Straße langlaufen xD


----------



## kaji (21. November 2011)

Ich finde es sinnvoll, dass Kinder unsterblich sind! Das hilft Situationen im realen Leben besser bewerten zu können !
Slice of Life gefällig? Bitte schön.

Heute morgen vor der Uni, pardon Magievorlesung:

Nach 8 Stunden rasten in meinem Bett, dem Frühstück und Anziehen meines Drachenschuppenhelmes gehe ich zum Bäcker.
Hatte vor durch die Hintertür zu gehn, wenn man schon da ist kann man ja gleich das Geschäftsbuch fälschen, hab ich mir gedacht.

Ich reise also -schnell- zur Bushaltestelle, bei diesem Bäcker war ich nämlich noch nie, von da aus mit dem Pferd weiter und schleich rein. Ich schmücke das Buch aus, stehle nen Krapfen und nehm noch ne Hand voll Lotto-Rubelscheine mit. 
Nur dumm dass dieses kleine Balg mich dabei gesehn hat, die grüne Stadtwache zufällig vor der Tür. Hmm denke ich, erschlagen kann ich die Kröte nicht, also ... laden. 

Wieder daheim ziehe ich meinen Drachenschuppenhelm an  ... den Rest kennt ihr ja.


----------



## kamelle (21. November 2011)

kaji schrieb:


> Ich finde es sinnvoll, dass Kinder unsterblich sind! Das hilft Situationen im realen Leben besser bewerten zu können !
> Slice of Life gefällig? Bitte schön.
> 
> Heute morgen vor der Uni, pardon Magievorlesung:
> ...



Sehr schön, wirlich sehr, sehr schön. Vielen Dank für das kleine Schmunzeln am Abend...  Quest-Titel? "Der goldene Krapfen der Heilung"?


----------



## fr4gi4tor (21. November 2011)

das is genau die mod, die diesem hammerspiel noch gefehlt hat. erst jetzt ist skyrim wahrhaftig vollkommen ^^

hoffentlich wird der mod-ersteller mit wenigen downloads 'belohnt'. dann denkt er sich vielleicht nächstes mal einen etwas sinnvolleren inhalt aus und verschwendet nicht seine zeit mit so nem überflüssigen mist.


----------



## ffd23s (21. November 2011)

> Aus *moralischen Gründen* hat Bethesda in The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim die Möglichkeit entfernt, Kinder zu verletzen. Modder haben diese *moralische Grenze* nun jedoch überschritten und eben diese Sperre ausgehebelt. Mit der Mod "Killable Children" dürft ihr die von Bethesda gesteckte *moralische Grenze* überschreiten. Schon in den Fallout-Titeln war das aus *moralischen Gründen* nicht möglich. Nun allerdings haben Modder dafür gesorgt, dass eben diese *moralische Grenze* überschritten werden darf.



Schon moralisch bedenklich, dieses Skyrim.


----------



## solidus246 (21. November 2011)

Ob es nun einfach nur sich bewegende Polygone sind. Völlig egal. Man sieht ein Kind. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Mod in die Hölle verbannt werden. Einfach nur geschmacklos.

Btw: Zu Bethesda. In Fallout 3 gabs ne Quest wo man nen Sklavenlager aufsuchen sollte. Auf einmal sieht man dort ein Kind was wegrennt. Hat nen Schrotgürtel um den Hals, und ab einem bestimmten Punkt, wo das Kind langgeflohen ist war der Kopf weg. Zumindest in der Uncut Fassung.


----------



## Wulfhammer (21. November 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Das "nur" ist völlig unangebracht, denn die Nazis dachten auch es sind NUR Juden.


 
Du vergleichst die Modifikation mit dem Holocaust?

Ursprünglich war es mir ja egal aber ich werde mir den Mod jetzt laden, denn beim Spielen habe ich keine Moral. Ich werde dir schreiben wenn ich irgendwelche Effekte auf meine Psyche und Auswirkung auf meine Wahrnehmung entdecke. 

Aber ich werde dennoch weiterhin verletzte Tiere pflegen und im Altersheim aushelfen wenn ich gerade kann...

/edit
Ansonsten habt ihr aber keine Sorgen oder?


----------



## Darknomis806 (21. November 2011)

Pr Aktion *hust*


----------



## The_Chosen (21. November 2011)

Aha, wann kommt die nächste Mod wo man schwangere Frauen töten kann? Oder Baby Köpfe sammeln muss? 
Natürlich sind das nur Pixels... aber es gibt so etwas (oder sollte ich sagen gab) wie Moralische Werte. Ihr könnt mich schimpfen was ihr wollt, aber das ist Fakt. Und ich höre schon die Schreie, "ja aber Tiere und Erwachsene...", oder "aber die Atmosphäre..." .
Ich weiß ja nicht wie viele von den Leuten, die diese Mod "gutheißen", über eine geistige Reife verfügen bzw. Kinder haben. 
Falls doch, so habt ihr mein Mitleid!

Greetz
The Chosen


----------



## Wulfhammer (22. November 2011)

Ich kann getrost auf dein Mitleid scheißen. Wenn du ein solcher Moralist bist dann geh raus und hilf Menschen, ansonsten spar dir die heiße Luft!
Aber ich will dich nicht beleidigen, du Pfeife.


----------



## Prisco (22. November 2011)

Gleich verbieten und den Laden dicht machen.
Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn diesen Vollidioten keine Zügel angelegt werden?
Sex in Spielen gibt es ja auch.....  Wenn schon der ein oder andere Drecksack auch nicht an sowas gedacht hat.
Sorry, wenn Bethesda da nicht hart durchgreift, werde ich mir das Spiel ganz sicher doch nicht kaufen.

Es beschwerten sich User, dass die Rollenspiel-Atmosphäre gestört sei, wenn man keine Kinder töten darf. Da kann ich nur eines sagen.
Das mit was das Herz voll ist, das geht in den Mund über.


----------



## syncError (22. November 2011)

und das mit was der Darm voll ist, das geht in den Kopf über...

Meine Güte Leutz, kriegt euch mal wieder ein...
Ich als Philosophie-Student denke relativ viel über moralisches Handeln und moralische Regeln nach...ABER ich genieße es genauso einfach mal abzuspeichern und dann zu versuchen das komplette Dorf auszurotten: alle Menschen, Tiere und AUCH die Kinder.
Das ist doch supi!
Ich muss wohl keinem User dieser inet-Seite hier erklären,dass "Killerspiele" keine Killer aus Leuten machen, oder?
Zur Sicherheit (es gibt ja immer den ein oder anderen Begriffsstutzigen, der einem die Worte im Mund rumdreht):
Nein, ich erschlage im real life keine Leute und ich vereise keine Hunde und ich töte keine Kinder die mich nerven.

Worin besteht jetzt das Problem?
Das Problem ist, dass in der Auffassung vieler Leute Spiel und real life nicht ordnungsgemäß getrennt zu sein scheint.
Fiktion ist nicht Realität. 
Fantasie lässt sich nicht zensieren und unterliegt keinen moralischen Regeln.


----------



## z3ro22 (22. November 2011)

ich sage ja die menschheit hat es verdient bald das chaos zu erleben merkt euch mal meine worte.

ich werde mal nicht politisch weiter drauf eingehen falsches forum.

wer es als moralisch ok findet soory dafür kann ich nicht sein und wer hofft das es in gta so sein sollte wird es nicht.

kranke leute.


----------



## MrBigX (22. November 2011)

Meine Güte, 146 Kommentare und der Inhalt ist schon von vornherein wieder so was von klar ...

Ich versteh zwar nicht warum man das unbedingt braucht, aber verglichen mit dem Schaden, den man in dem Spiel sowieso schon anrichten kann, ist das auch keine so unglaubliche Steigerung mehr wie einige behaupten.


----------



## theking2502 (22. November 2011)

syncError schrieb:


> und das mit was der Darm voll ist, das geht in den Kopf über...
> 
> Meine Güte Leutz, kriegt euch mal wieder ein...
> Ich als Philosophie-Student denke relativ viel über moralisches Handeln und moralische Regeln nach...ABER ich genieße es genauso einfach mal abzuspeichern und dann zu versuchen das komplette Dorf auszurotten: alle Menschen, Tiere und AUCH die Kinder.
> ...


 
Mir kommt ehrlich die Galle hoch, wie manchie hier rechtfertigen virtuelle Kinder zu töten. In meinen Augen sind Menschen, die Gewallt gegen wehrlose Menschen und Tiere, egal ob virtuell oder real, tollerieren nicht besser als so manch ehemaliger Machtinhaber. Eure Entscheidungen sind und bleiben real, egal ob ihrer Auswirkung in der Realität oder in der Fantasie stattfinden. Man sollte sich bitte nicht so scheinheilich und billig damit rausreden "Das ist doch nur Virtuell". 
Würdet ihr Kinderpornos tollerieren wenn diese nur animierte Figuren aus einem Computerprogramm wären? 
Denkt über diese frage mal nach und sollte eure Antwort anders lauten als "nein, niemals" so solltet ihr ernsthaft eure Moralvorstellung in Frage stellen. Denn aus Tolleranz in der virtuellen Welt kann auch mal ganz schnell tolleranz in der realen Welt werden.


----------



## Sumpfling (22. November 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Mir kommt ehrlich die Galle hoch, wie manchie hier rechtfertigen virtuelle Kinder zu töten. In meinen Augen sind Menschen, die Gewallt gegen wehrlose Menschen und Tiere, egal ob virtuell oder real, tollerieren nicht besser als so manch ehemaliger Machtinhaber.


 Na mit deiner Einstellung solltest du gefälligst die Finger von allen Videospielen lassen in denen virtuelle Menschen oder Tiere getötet oder auch nur verletzt werden, alles andere wäre ja wohl scheinheilig. Und was dein Reallife angeht da hoffe ich du bist absoluter Pazifist und Vegetarier.


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (22. November 2011)

Her damit die göre in Weißlauf geht mir echt auf die nerven .....


----------



## MrBigX (22. November 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Mir kommt ehrlich die Galle hoch, wie manchie hier rechtfertigen virtuelle Kinder zu töten. In meinen Augen sind Menschen, die Gewallt gegen wehrlose Menschen und Tiere, egal ob virtuell oder real, tollerieren nicht besser als so manch ehemaliger Machtinhaber.


Traust Dich nicht Hitler zu schreiben, was? Und wenn ich in dem Spiel schon alle anderen NPCs töten kann warum macht ausgerechnet DAS die Sache so viel schlimmer?
He, ich kann die ganze Sippe vor den Augen der Kinder abstechen, aber wenn ich den Kinder auch nur ein Haar krümme macht ausgerechnet das mich zu einem Monster? Sagt mal, seht ihr euch eigentlich noch?



theking2502 schrieb:


> Eure Entscheidungen sind und bleiben real, egal ob ihrer Auswirkung in der Realität oder in der Fantasie stattfinden. Man sollte sich bitte nicht so scheinheilich und billig damit rausreden "Das ist doch nur Virtuell".
> Würdet ihr Kinderpornos tollerieren wenn diese nur animierte Figuren aus einem Computerprogramm wären?


Wenn Du es genau wissen willst wird das in einigen Ländern toleriert -> Lolicon – Wikipedia
Ich finds überflüssig, aber solange keine Gefährdung von echten Kindern besteht seh ich auch keinen Grund es zu verbieten.



theking2502 schrieb:


> Denkt über diese frage mal nach und sollte eure Antwort anders lauten als "nein, niemals" so solltet ihr ernsthaft eure Moralvorstellung in Frage stellen. Denn aus Tolleranz in der virtuellen Welt kann auch mal ganz schnell tolleranz in der realen Welt werden.


Ich stelle ehrlich gesagt eher die Moralvorstellungen von Menschen in Frage, die keine Probleme damit haben wenn ich ALLE ANDEREN EINWOHNER des virtuellen Landes auf diverse Arten ableben lassen kann bloß bei den Kindern plötzlich auf die Barrikaden gehen.


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2011)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> wer sowas als vertretbar sieht ,sollte mal zum psyschologen gehen da kann was im kopf nicht stimmen...


 "Du bist doch bekloppt!" war noch nie ein guter Diskussionsansatz.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (22. November 2011)

The_Chosen schrieb:


> Aha, wann kommt die nächste Mod wo man schwangere Frauen töten kann?


 
Da gab's doch damals Pläne für Fallout 2, sogar die Errungenschaft hatte nen Icon. Hat man dann bekommen, wenn man mit Hilfe eines ordentlichen Tritts dafür gesorgt hat, dass sich die Bevölkerung nicht weiter ausbreitet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ne, das war, wenn man Kinder in FO tötet.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. November 2011)

The_Chosen schrieb:


> Aha, wann kommt die nächste Mod wo man schwangere Frauen töten kann? Oder Baby Köpfe sammeln muss?
> Natürlich sind das nur Pixels... aber es gibt so etwas (oder sollte ich sagen gab) wie Moralische Werte. Ihr könnt mich schimpfen was ihr wollt, aber das ist Fakt. Und ich höre schon die Schreie, "ja aber Tiere und Erwachsene...", oder "aber die Atmosphäre..." .
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie viele von den Leuten, die diese Mod "gutheißen", über eine geistige Reife verfügen bzw. Kinder haben.
> Falls doch, so habt ihr mein Mitleid!
> ...


/sign


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen sind Menschen, die Gewallt gegen wehrlose Menschen und Tiere, egal ob virtuell oder real, tollerieren nicht besser als so manch ehemaliger Machtinhaber. Eure Entscheidungen sind und bleiben real, egal ob ihrer Auswirkung in der Realität oder in der Fantasie stattfinden. Man sollte sich bitte nicht so scheinheilich und billig damit rausreden "Das ist doch nur Virtuell".


... und bei "Ballerspielen" ist das dann irgendwie anders? oder wie?



theking2502 schrieb:


> Vorab ich liebe Ballerspiele und ich spiele  auch gerne mal Spiele mit bis ins lächerliche überzogene Gewalt,..


----------



## TheChicky (22. November 2011)

Da Spiele ja nur virtuell sind und es darin nach diversen Leuten hier keine Moral gibt, freu ich mich schon auf Spiele, in denen unsere Mitmenschen folgende perverse, verabscheuungswürdig kranke Neigungen folgenlos ausleben dürfen:

- Foltern von Behinderten
- Vergewaltigung von Kindern
- endlich mal selbst die Juden vergasen dürfen
- Sex mit Tieren
- etc

das werden bestimmt Verkaufsschlager!


----------



## TheChicky (22. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und bei "Ballerspielen" ist das dann irgendwie anders? oder wie?



Es ist tatsächlich "irgendwie" anders, denn in Ballerspielen kämpft man für gewöhnlich gegen Zombies, Monster oder Terroristen und andere Psychopathen und nicht gegen wehrlose Kinder.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und bei "Ballerspielen" ist das dann irgendwie anders? oder wie?


 In Ballerspielen schieße ich zumeist auf Kombatanten. Ein bewaffneter Gegner, der sich wehren kann. Ein unbewaffnetes wehrloses Kind ist da dann doch was anderes. 

Sache ist doch die: Wenn Bethesta es eingebaut hätte, dass Kinder auch sterben können, wäre es wohl nicht groß aufgefallen - wer bringt schon Kinder um. Es wurde jedoch bewusst darauf verzichtet weil der Entwickler moralische Bedenken hatte. Und jetzt hält es jemand für nötig es extra in ein Spiel einzubauen explizit die Möglichkeit zu schaffen Kinder zu töten. Ernsthaft: das ist widerlich. Im wirklich Leben gibts jede Menge Menschen die nach härteren Strafen für Leute fordern, die Verbrechen an Kindern begehen, und daheim installieren sie sich dann eine Skyrim Mod die ihnen erlaubt Kinder zu töten. Bin ich denn der einzige der sowas pervers findet? O.o


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2011)

The_Chosen schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie viele von den Leuten, die diese Mod "gutheißen", über eine geistige Reife verfügen bzw. Kinder haben.
> Falls doch, so habt ihr mein Mitleid!


 Und was ist mit den Leuten, die Erwachsene als Freunde und Verwandte haben und vielleicht sogar noch das eine oder andere Haustier ...?

Abgesehen davon: wenn man nichts über die "geistige Reife" weiß, ist es recht sinnlos, darüber solche Vermutungen anzustellen.


----------



## xMANIACx (22. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> In Ballerspielen schieße ich zumeist auf Kombatanten. Ein bewaffneter Gegner, der sich wehren kann. Ein unbewaffnetes wehrloses Kind ist da dann doch was anderes.


 
Also würdest du ein Kind mit einem Messer ohne zu zögern töten?


----------



## fr4gi4tor (22. November 2011)

find es echt köstlich, wie hier einige verbal auf einander losgehen ^^

kommt schon! es ist eine mod und wer das bedürfnis hat, den inhalt zu nutzen, der soll es machen. es ist freiwillig und jeder hat die wahl, sich das teil zu ziehen oder nicht. man sieht daran eigentlich nur die unterschiedlichen spielweisen der user. jemanden aber aufgrund einer spielweise in eine bestimmte ecke zu stellen, halte ich für genauso deplatziert.

ich für meinen teil benötige diese mod nicht, weil ich nicht mal auf den fuchs eindresche, der mir im offenen gelände begegnet. auch bei personen-npc's wird erst mal gecheckt, ob es sich um feindselige handelt oder nicht. aber ich weiss dass es auch andere spieler gibt die prinzipiell alles plätten, was ihnen vor die keule läuft. und jene sollen sich halt das teil ziehen und die städte nun komplett entvölkern...who cares!?


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2011)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Ob es nun einfach nur sich bewegende Polygone sind. Völlig egal. Man sieht ein Kind. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Mod in die Hölle verbannt werden. Einfach nur geschmacklos.


Ob es nun ein Erwachsener oder ein Kind ist, das man ermordet. Völlig egal.
Denn es findet lediglich in einer virtuellen Welt statt.

Meines Erachtens haben diejenigen, die sagen: "Da kann man Kinder ermorden! Das geht doch nicht!" ein viel größeres Problem mit der Unterscheidung von *virtueller *und *echter *Realität als diejenigen, die das einsprechend gemoddete Spiel tatsächlich spielen.

Wenn ich mir überlege, wie ich in meiner virtuellen "Karriere" schon getötet hab:
- Mit Schwertern, Äxten, Lasercutter Köpfe und Körperteile abgetrennt oder gar Körper von oben nach unten zweigeteilt
- Mit Eiszaubern festgefroren und dann totgehagelt
- Sporen in Humanoide injiziert, die sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit Alien-like zu neuen Lebenformen entwickeln und den Wirtskörper beim "Schlüpfen" brutalst explodieren lassen.
- Als Profikiller mit verstecken Klingen urplötzlich aus dem Hinterhalt wehrlose Opfer getötet
- An der Wand hängende Gefangene verbrannt
- Bei lebendigem Leib das Hirn aus dem Schädel gefressen
- Mit der "interessantesten Bombe der Welt" in die Luft gejagt

... und natürlich unzählige Humanoide mit Maschinengewehr, Raketenwerfer, Holzpflock, Spielkarten Pistolen, Toastbroten etc erschossen  ...

... und im RealLife™ kann ich mich jetzt gerade mal an eine einzige Ohrfeige erinnern, die ich mal jemandem verpasst habe - und das ist schon über 10 Jahre her...


----------



## The_Chosen (22. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Leuten, die Erwachsene als Freunde und Verwandte haben und vielleicht sogar noch das eine oder andere Haustier ...?


Du hast recht, hab ich komplett vergessen. Ich werde die Liste noch mit Autos und/oder Häuser(n) erweitern. 
In dem Fall gehe ich davon aus, das Du nicht verstanden hast worum es mir bei dem Post ging.

Greetz
The Chosen


----------



## Spassbremse (22. November 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Also würdest du ein Kind mit einem Messer ohne zu zögern töten?



Das hat zwar nichts mit der eigentlichen Diskussion zu tun, aber wenn es mich mit eindeutiger Absicht angreifen würde, dann ja; Stichwort: Kindersoldaten. 

So leid wie mir die indoktrinierten Kinder tun, aber wenn sie eine unmittelbare Bedrohung darstellen, würde ich keine Sekunde zögern, abzudrücken (so ich denn zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Waffe hätte).

Wie gesagt, ich unterscheide nicht zwischen Männern und Frauen, Erwachsenen und Kindern. Mord bleibt Mord, es spielt keine Rolle, wie alt das Opfer ist, welcher ethnischen Zugehörigkeit es angehört, oder welches Geschlecht. i
Ist dagegen eine Notwehr-Situation gegeben, versuche ich natürlich, die Bedrohung zu neutralisieren, wobei ich in diesem Fall zu allererst an mein eigenes Überleben denke, und NICHT an das meines Gegners und mir in diesem Moment die Umstände, ob es sich nun um einen bärtigen Fanatiker mit AK, oder eben ein zuckersüßes Kulleraugen-Mädchen mit AK handelt (die AK ist entscheidend!), herzlich egal sind.


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

Aber ... Kulleraugen! 

Schlußendlich kann man die ganze Diskussion wie folgt runterbrechen: es ist & bleibt ein Computerspiel.


----------



## xMANIACx (22. November 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das hat zwar nichts mit der eigentlichen Diskussion zu tun, aber wenn es mich mit eindeutiger Absicht angreifen würde, dann ja; Stichwort: Kindersoldaten.
> 
> So leid wie mir die indoktrinierten Kinder tun, aber wenn sie eine unmittelbare Bedrohung darstellen, würde ich keine Sekunde zögern, abzudrücken (so ich denn zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Waffe hätte).
> 
> ...



Meine Frage bezog sich natürlich auf ein Ingamekind (kein reales, keine Ahnung ob du das auch so verstanden hast).
Aber deine Antwort ist dennoch perfekt. Mord bleibt Mord. Genau darauf wollte ich auch hinaus. Denn in Spielen tut man genau dies. Morden und das auf die unterschiedlichsten Arten und Weisen (siehe Worrels Beitrag) und das obwohl es nicht immer nötig ist. In vielen Spielen wird einem die Möglichkeit gegeben Gegner zu umgehen (z.B. auch in Skyrim, aber ich bin 100% sicher das hier keiner jedem einzelnen Wolf ausweicht und extra 10min mehr Weg in Kauf nimmt nur um das Tier nicht zu ermorden).
Mir ist es im übrigen auch egal, was ich in Spielen mache, es ist und bleibt ein Spiel in dem ich eine andere Figur verkörpere und nach deren Moral handel.


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Aber deine Antwort ist dennoch perfekt. Mord bleibt Mord. Genau darauf wollte ich auch hinaus. Denn in Spielen tut man genau dies. Morden und das auf die unterschiedlichsten Arten und Weisen (siehe Worrels Beitrag) und das obwohl es nicht immer nötig ist.


Spassbremses Beiträg ist aber auf die Realität bezogen. Ich würde in einem Spiel niemals sagen: ich hab einen ermordet. Dieser Begriff würde mir überhaupt nicht einfallen, eben weil für mich in einem Spiel der Bezug auf die Realtität fehlt.

Genauso diese Szene in MW2 am Flughafen, oder das Home-Video von Papi in MW3. Da denk ich mir nicht "WTF?! Armes kleines Kind mit Kulleraugen wurde ermordet", sondern "WTF? Warum benötigt das Spiel jetzt diese Szene?!". 

Schlussendlich hat man schon immer entgegen normaler Verhaltensmuster in Spielen gehandelt, sei es Pac Man, Space Invaders oder [insert random game here]. Aus diesem Grund würde ich nie irgendwelche Grundsatzdiskussionen Spiel <> Realtität spinnen, lediglich bei Rape Simulatoren reagiere *ich* allergisch, bin mir aber durchaus bewusst das ich mir und meinen Grundsätzen da selbst nicht treu bin.


----------



## TheChicky (22. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber ... Kulleraugen!
> 
> Schlußendlich kann man die ganze Diskussion wie folgt runterbrechen: es ist & bleibt ein Computerspiel.


 
Man kann alles verharmlosen.

"es ist & bleibt ein Computerspiel, in dem man kleine Kinder umbringen kann."

Klingt das auch noch harmlos?


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> [...]


Ich hab es doch oben erklärt, oder nicht?


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Man kann alles verharmlosen.
> 
> "es ist & bleibt ein Computerspiel, in dem man kleine Kinder umbringen kann."
> 
> Klingt das auch noch harmlos?


 Gegenfrage: ist das hier irgendwie schlimmer als jede andere x-beliebige Szene aus einem Egoshooter?
("Let's Play"-typisches Geblubber mal ignoriert)
Let's Play Prey #05 - Kinder !!! - YouTube


----------



## Amanra (22. November 2011)

Hier hört meine Toleranz definitiv auf. Damit mein Posting nicht gesperrt wird, möchte ich mir aber verkneifen, deutlicher meiner Verachtung Ausdruck zu verleihen für den "Modder", der so etwas erarbeitet und für die Spieler, die sich "bevormundet" fühlen, weil sie keine Kinder umbringen dürfen. 
Fühlt sich auch schon jemand in Skyrim bevormundet, weil er nicht ausgiebig foltern darf?


----------



## theking2502 (22. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und bei "Ballerspielen" ist das dann irgendwie anders? oder wie?


 
Nun, um ehrlich zu sein, ja. Für mich ist die Gewalt in einem Videospiel in Ordnung solange ich kein Unschuldigen töte, oder von der Handlung gezwungen werde. Ich habe schon Spiele wieder deinstalliert, oder gar zurück in den Laden gebracht, weil ich gezwungen war Unschuldige zu töten. Ich habe nichts gegen Spiele wo ich die Wahl habe, denn dann wähle ich immer den Bösen. Es ist nicht scheinheilich, Gewalt in der realen Welt zu verachten und in der Virtuellen zu mögen. Ich stehe auch auf übertriebene Gewalt, wobei ich auch hier zwischen unntöig Grausam und bis ins lächerliche gezogene Gewallt unterscheide. Das "brutalste" Game was ich besitze ist Left 4 Dead 2 Uncut. Und das Spiel, wo die Gewalt schon fast lächerlich überzogen ist, ist in meinen Augen Gears of War 1-3. Da ist die Gewalt "Man, das sieht so dermasen übel Extrem aus mit dem ganzen Geflädder" und nicht "Die sollen Schmerzen bis zum Ende haben".
Wie gesagt, mir kommt es die Galle hoch, wenn ich im Fernsehen sehe, wie gegen Unbewaffnete und Unschuldige die Waffen erhoben werden. Und wenn ich in einem Spiel, nach einigen Stunden Spielzeit, erfahre, dass diese Unschuldige sind, die ich da abgemätzelt habe und diese sich nur verteidigt haben, dann habe ich immer ein gewisses mieses Gefühl und hoffe, dass die Story so umschlägt, dass ich diese Rechen kann. Sollte es nicht so sein, so bringe ich das Spiel zurück.

Edit: Ich finde es genauso verwärflich, wenn man die "Eltern" und andere schutzlose Menschen in dem Spiel umbringt, egal ob vor den Augen der Kinder oder nicht.


----------



## theking2502 (22. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: ist das hier irgendwie schlimmer als jede andere x-beliebige Szene aus einem Egoshooter?
> ("Let's Play"-typisches Geblubber mal ignoriert)
> Let's Play Prey #05 - Kinder !!! - YouTube


 
Auf deine Frage zu dem Egoshootern: Kennst du eins, wo man wehrlose Menschen abschlachten kann? Oder besser gesagt, wo dies die Aufgabe des Spielers ist? Bitte differenziere zwischen abschlachten von Wehrlosen und den Kampf gegen Wesen die einen Angreiffen.

Bei Pray, sind aber einige Vaktoren anders:
1. Das Kind ist ein Geist!
2. Es ist nicht wehrlos!
3. Es ist in diesem Fall ein Gegner
4. Fand ich es auch hier sehr grausam dass sie hier ein Kind genommen haben aber! hier wurde ein Kind genommen um auf die besondere Grausamkeit der Aliens aufmerksam zu machen
5. Ich finde es trosdem Grausam, dass es ein Kind sein musste...

Edit: Liebe Leute, die das virtuelle Morden an Unschuldigen tollerieren ich habe folgende bitte:
Bitte schreibt eine Argumentation für das "für", welche auf moralischen wie ethischen Werte berut. Denn bis jetzt kam entweder nur "Es ist doch nur Virtuell" oder "Ihr sollt euch mal nicht so haben." Aber eine richtige Argumentation lasst ihr bis jetzt vollkommen vermissen.
Und nur, weil andere Länder "Virtuelle Kinderpornos" tollerieren heißt es nicht, dass es richtig ist. Auch wenn andere Länder nur zugesehen haben, war die Vergasung von Juden dennoch ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschheit.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (22. November 2011)

Dann kann man die Blagen halt umbringen, ich hätte z. B. das Mädel, das dem Battleborn-Jungen in Whiterun sein Gold abknüpft, gerne mal mit nem Fireball zur Räson gebracht. Trotzdem passt Fangen- und Versteckspielen eher zur Spielwelt. Wahrscheinlich wurde deshalb das ins gameplay integriert, anstelle der postnatalen Abtreibung.


----------



## Wulfhammer (22. November 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Da Spiele ja nur virtuell sind und es darin nach diversen Leuten hier keine Moral gibt, freu ich mich schon auf Spiele, in denen unsere Mitmenschen folgende perverse, verabscheuungswürdig kranke Neigungen folgenlos ausleben dürfen:
> 
> - Foltern von Behinderten
> - Vergewaltigung von Kindern
> ...


 
Es ist immer die Frage ob das alles Optional ist. Ob Spiel oder Film, solange nicht mehr dahinter steckt als Folter ist mir das zu blöd, siehe Saw (saudumm). Aber wenn ich rumrenne und eben auch Kinder plattmache dann ist mir das egal. Bin ich deshalb ein krankes Schwein wie ja viele hier gleich behaupten?
Solange das Morden der Kinder keinen Hormonausstoß, so oder so, bei mir auslöst mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen. Wenn Personen hier das nicht so sehen dann unterlasst wenigstens die Beschimpfungen. 
Sollte das jedoch jemand wirklich geil finden dann ist es mir lieber er tobt sich am PC aus als in der Realität und ich denke nicht dass das Spiel dann als Katalysator dient, denn es gehört schon eine Menge mehr dazu.

Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Thema.


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Bitte schreibt eine Argumentation für das "für", welche auf moralischen wie ethischen Werte berut. Denn bis jetzt kam entweder nur "Es ist doch nur Virtuell" oder "Ihr sollt euch mal nicht so haben." Aber eine richtige Argumentation lasst ihr bis jetzt vollkommen vermissen.
> Und nur, weil andere Länder "Virtuelle Kinderpornos" tollerieren heißt es nicht, dass es richtig ist. Auch wenn andere Länder nur zugesehen haben, war die Vergasung von Juden dennoch ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschheit.



Ich sehe es nicht als moralisch verwerflich meinen Mauskursor auf Pixel zu richten, in welcher Form auch immer. Sonst würde ich keinerlei Shooter spielen da ich einen Mord an einem Erwachsenen genauso als Mord einstufe wie der an einem wehrlosen Kind.
Wenn ich den Unterscheid zwischen virtuell und real nicht kennen würde hätte ich wahsinnige Probleme mir viele Filme und sogar viele Bücher zu lesen.

Ich finde es einfach unerklärlich wie man überhaupt ein Spiel spielen kann in dem es um töten geht wenn man meint man tritt gegen Männer/Frauen/Kinder/Wölfe/Wildschweine an. Töten in der echten Welt, egal ob Mensch oder Tier, ist was ganz anderes als in einem Spiel mit der Maus rumzuklicken. Ich denke wer Probleme hat das einzusehen ist mehr durch die Medien geprägt als er bereit ist sich einzugestehen.


----------



## xMANIACx (22. November 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich in einem Spiel, nach einigen Stunden Spielzeit, erfahre, dass diese Unschuldige sind, die ich da abgemätzelt habe und diese sich nur verteidigt haben, dann habe ich immer ein gewisses mieses Gefühl und hoffe, dass die Story so umschlägt, dass ich diese Rechen kann.


 
Ist nicht ein wenig fadenscheinig hier groß die Moralkeule zu schwingen und dann NPCs zu erschiessen von denen man nichts weiss und sich erst DANACH die Frage zu stellen ob diese es überhaupt verdient hatten und in einem nichtgefallen der sich vlt. neu enthüllenden Erkenntnisse eine Vendetta zu starten? 

Im übrigen vermischt du in deinen Beispielen virtuelle und reale Welt (siehe Holocaust <-> Sexcomputerspiele im Beitrag #175).


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Auf deine Frage zu dem Egoshootern: Kennst du eins, wo man wehrlose Menschen abschlachten kann?


- Die Nali in *Unreal *sind recht wehrlos.
- In *GTA *kann man Autofahrer aus ihren Autos zerren und bestimmt auch Passanten überfahren.
- *Der Pate* soll ja recht brutal sein und bietet sicher auch Unschuldige, aus denen man mit diversen Methoden Schutzgeld erpresst oä.
- In der *Assassins Creed *Reihe kann man unschuldige Stadtbewohner töten.
- In *WoW *kann man auf PvP Servern mit maximalem Charlevel ungestraft Low Level Chars von chancenlosen Mitspieler der anderen Fraktion töten. Theoretisch müsste man auch die Waisenkinder im Waisenhaus der gegnerischen Fraktion töten können.
- In der *Hitman *Serie dürften sicher auch einige wehrlose Opfer vorkommen.
- zu Spielen wie *Manhunt *und* Postal *sag ich jetzt mal nix, weil ich sie nur von ihrem Ruf her kenne.



> Oder besser gesagt, wo dies die Aufgabe des Spielers ist?


Da fällt mir jetzt nur die berüchtigte Flughafen Mission ein.

Aber darum geht es ja gar nicht: Die Mod ermöglicht ja lediglich, daß Kinder getötet werden *können *- es gibt keinen Bonus dafür oder eine Questreihe mit einem entsprechenden Auftrag.




> Liebe Leute, die das virtuelle Morden an Unschuldigen tolerieren ich habe folgende bitte:
> Bitte schreibt eine Argumentation für das "für", welche auf moralischen wie ethischen Werte beruht.


Was soll man jetzt dazu schreiben?
"Ich bin dafür, virtuelle Kinderpornospiele zu entwickeln, weil dadurch _<Förderung des moralischen Wertes X>_"?
Das ist doch klar, daß man so nicht sinnvoll argumentieren kann.

Die Frage ist doch eher die, ob die moralischen Richtlinien des RealLife™ *1:1* auf die virtuelle Realität übertragen werden sollen/dürfen/müssen.

Dabei steht am Anfang die Frage:
"Warum ist das Umbringen im RealLife™ moralisch unvertretbar und wird bestraft?"
Logische Antwort:
"Weil damit dem Opfer und seinen Angehörigen physisch/psychisch geschadet wird."
und "Damit andere potentielle Täter aus Angst vor der Strafe von ihren Taten ablassen."

Bei einem *virtuellen *Mord - egal, aus welchem Motiv, egal, ob Kind, Greis, Puma oder Alien - kommt *niemand *im RealLife™ zu Schaden. Damit ist der erste Punkt hinfällig.

Ein potentieller RealLife™ Mörder, der in einem Spiel sieht, daß ein Mord im Spiel dazu führt, daß der Spielcharakter bestraft wird oder den Level nicht beenden kann - wird der sich _ernsthaft _daraufhin überlegen, ob er seinen Mordplan nicht besser aufgibt...?

Sprich: das einzige Problem ist die Unterscheidung von Realität und Virtualität.
Beziehungsweise die fehlende Unterscheidung seitens der "Moralapostel".


Wieso sollte es ein Problem sein, Kinder in einem Spiel zu töten oder ein KZ zu managen, in dem Juden und andere Un-Arier vergast werden, aber gleichzeitig sind Spiele, die Vietnam oder den 2. Weltkrieg als Thema haben, unproblematisch?

Ich will keinen KZ Manager spielen, weil *mir *das keinen Spaß machen würde, aber  - _wie ich oben schon irgendwo mal schrieb_ - wenn Nazi Hans Adolf das gerne spielen würde - warum sollte er das nicht dürfen?
USK und BPjM sorgen schon dafür, daß ein entsprechendes Spiel nur an Erwachsene verkauft werden darf (bzw. eh nur über Import).

Warum sollte ein Erwachsener nicht selbst entscheiden dürfen, was er spielt?



> Und nur, weil andere Länder "Virtuelle Kinderpornos" tollerieren heißt es nicht, dass es richtig ist.


Nur, weil hierzulande "Virtuelle Kinderpornos" nicht toleriert werden, heißt das ebenso wenig, dass das Tolerieren falsch ist.
Es sind einfach staatlich gesetzte unterschiedliche moralische Richtlinien.



> Auch wenn andere Länder nur zugesehen haben, war die Vergasung von Juden dennoch ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschheit.


Sicher.
Und was hat das jetzt mit der Handlung bzw möglichen Handlungsweisen in einem Spiel zu tun?


----------



## Irokese95 (22. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> - In *GTA *kann man Autofahrer aus ihren Autos zerren und bestimmt auch Passanten überfahren.


Ja, kann man. Schlimmer wäre es, mit einen *Kinder Mod*.



Worrel schrieb:


> - In der *Assassins Creed *Reihe kann man unschuldige Stadtbewohner töten.


Kann man, aber wenn man mehr als 4 tötet, wir man desynchroniesiert.



Worrel schrieb:


> - In *WoW *kann man auf PvP Servern mit maximalem Charlevel ungestraft Low Level Chars von chancenlosen Mitspieler der anderen Fraktion töten. Theoretisch müsste man auch die Waisenkinder im Waisenhaus der gegnerischen Fraktion töten können.


Wer auf nen pvp Server spielt, sollte das auch wissen. Die Waisenkinder kann man nicht töten.


Keines von denen hat Kinder im Spiel, außer Assasins Creed 2. 
Zu den anderen Spielen kann ich nix sagen, da ich sie nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## Draikore (22. November 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> - In WoW kann man auf PvP Servern mit maximalem Charlevel ungestraft Low Level Chars von chancenlosen Mitspieler der anderen Fraktion töten. Theoretisch müsste man auch die Waisenkinder im Waisenhaus der gegnerischen Fraktion töten können.



Nein kann man nicht. Fakten wären wohl besser gewesen als deine Theorie, oder ?



Worrel schrieb:


> Da fällt mir jetzt nur die berüchtigte Flughafen Mission ein.



Ich würde mal behaupten die Mission, war zum größten Teil wieder nur  Marketing mehr nicht, wie immer. Sollen lieber mal einen ordentlichen MP erstellen also so ein dreckiges, hier braucht keiner skill hier trifft jeder auch so was, Spiel. Man bemerke, immernoch kein Recoil. Leider macht sich diese Marketing Sache bezahlt und jeder trottel springt darauf an. Wer sich angesprochen fühlt sollte man sich in eine Ecke setzen und darüber nachdenken, vor allem vor dem posten.


Worrel schrieb:


> Aber darum geht es ja gar nicht: Die Mod ermöglicht ja lediglich, daß Kinder getötet werden können - es gibt keinen Bonus dafür oder eine Questreihe mit einem entsprechenden Auftrag.




1. Man stelle sich vor man mag ein Dorf nicht und will es dem Erdboden gleich machen, nur siehe da was steht da noch rum ??? Ein paar Kinder. Wäre ziemlich schwachsinnig und meiner Meinung nach schädigend für das Rollenspiel.
2. Mir wäre es egal durch spielen quests erledigen bisschen quatsch machen deinstallieren fertig.
3. Ich schätze man kann es auch eher als einen Mod für Rollenspieler ansehen, die in der Sache schon was ernster sind und nicht so einen Quatsch haben wollen.
4. Wenn ich manche Kommentare hier schon lese, bekomm ich das kotzen.


----------



## theking2502 (22. November 2011)

Unreal habe ich nicht gespielt
GTA ist kein Ego-Shooter und ich persönlich mag die GTA reihe nicht besonders...
Der Pate ist auch kein Ego-Shooter, habe es aber auch nicht gespielt um eine Meinung darüber zu haben
Bei Assassins Creed ist ein Verbrechen unschuldige zu töten und macht man es zu häufig (also 2 mal hintereinander) bekommt man auch eine gewisse art von strafe
Zu WoW hab ich sowieso so meine Meinung xD
Hitman fand ich auch in einem gewissen Grad bedenklich.
Und das Manhunt und Postal hier auf dem Index sind, finde ich richtig, denn solche Spiele sollte es aus meiner Sicht nicht geben.

Die Call of Duty Reihe ist in meinem Augen sowieso ein Schandfleck in der Spielelandschaft



> Zitat Worrel: "Das ist doch klar, daß man so nicht sinnvoll argumentieren kann."


Ich sehe das als Beweiß an, dass sobald es an eine sinnvollen Argumentation geht, die beführworter solcher Sachen scheitern.


> Zitat Worrel: "Die Frage ist doch eher die, ob die moralischen Richtlinien des RealLife™ 1:1 auf die virtuelle Realität übertragen werden sollen/dürfen/müssen."



Ich finde nicht dass man 1:1 das übertragen sollte, dennoch finde ich dass man einfach gewisse Grenzen des guten Geschmacks nicht überschreiten sollte

Und so ein KZ-Manager föhrdet die Rechtsextreme Szene und genau da sollte man über legen ob es richtig ist Scheiße zu fördern! 



> Zitat von Worrel: "Warum sollte ein Erwachsener nicht selbst entscheiden dürfen, was er spielt?"



Sollte er entscheiden dürfen, aber wenn wir alles Erlauben, solange es Virtuell ist, dann wird es auf kurz oder lang jemanden schädigen. Wie würde es dir gefallen, jemand in deiner Schule ein Spiel gemacht hätte so die Aufgabe darin bestand dich als Virtuelles Wesen zu foltern? Nach deiner Argumentation ist es vollkommen inordnung, schließlich wird ja niemand geschadet. Ein KZ-Manager verhärlicht den Tod millionen von Menschen. Virtuelle Kinderpornos verhärlichen grausamste Physische und Psychische Gewalt gegen Kinder. Es werden Menschen wegen sowas Geschädigt, denn der Spieler macht dies Bewusst. Würdest du es okay finden, wenn einer auf der Straße Naziparolen grölt ohne jemand bestimmten anzusprechen?

Und ich vermische nicht Realität mit Virtuallität. Denn Spiele zu spielen ist eine bewusste Entscheidung und diese ist real.



> Zitat von Worrel: "Nur, weil hierzulande "Virtuelle Kinderpornos" nicht toleriert werden, heißt das ebenso wenig, dass das Tolerieren falsch ist.
> Es sind einfach staatlich gesetzte unterschiedliche moralische Richtlinien"



Aber wenn du so denkst, dass eine Sache, die in einem Land tolleriert wird auch da gut ist, dann geht nach China und macht mit bei den Schandtat gegen die Menschheit. Wird ja da tolleriert und wir haben ja nicht das recht so etwas anzuzweifeln...dass Frauen, die ihre Meinung gesagt haben, in eine Zelle mit 5 Häftlingen gesteckt werden. Da sagt der Staat es ist okay und deswegen ist es gut? Sorry, aber diese Denkweiße ist einfach nur krank.

Edit: Was kommt dann als nächstes? Eine Mod für Skyrim "So vergewaltigen sie Kinder!" Klar ist Virtuell und verhärlicht ja kein bissen und es ist ja nur virtuell...


----------



## Atuan (22. November 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Auf deine Frage zu dem Egoshootern: Kennst du eins, wo man wehrlose Menschen abschlachten kann? Oder besser gesagt, wo dies die Aufgabe des Spielers ist? Bitte differenziere zwischen abschlachten von Wehrlosen und den Kampf gegen Wesen die einen Angreiffen.



Kennen? Ja, Modern Warfare 2. Wenn wir jetzt noch von den First Person  Shootern weggehen und weniger kontroverse Spiele als MW2 nehmen: Hitman,  alle GTA-Teile, alle Elder Scrolls-Teile, alle Fallout-Teile... Soll  ich weiter machen? Es gibt unzählige Spiele, in denen man wehrlose  Menschen abschlachten kann. Besonders zu empfehlen wäre da noch The  Suffering, wo man selbst den Schalter des elektrischen Stuhls umlegen  kann, was einen weiter in Richtung "böses Spielende" führt, welches  einem offenbart, dass man seine Frau und seine beiden Kinder brutal  ermordet hat und man ein Monster ist.

Ein Spiel, wo es die Aufgabe des Spielers ist, wehrlose Menschen abzuschlachten? Assassins Creed, wäre da hervorzuheben. In der Elder Scrolls-Reihe auch, wenn man die Quests der Dunklen Bruderschaft macht. Bei GTA kommt das hin und wieder auch mal vor. War es im ersten oder zweiten Teil, in dem man ein paar Mönche umbringen sollte? Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher. Was ich aber noch sehr gut weiß: Die Toten wurden zu Fleisch verarbeitet, so dass das Thema im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "gegessen" war.

Aber was tut das zur Sache? Wird es zur vom Spiel gewollten Aufgabe des Spielers, Kinder zu töten, nur weil eine Mod es möglich macht?



theking2502 schrieb:


> Auch wenn andere Länder nur zugesehen haben, war die Vergasung von Juden dennoch ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschheit.


Alter, komm mal wieder auf den Teppich... Beim Holocaust wurden echte Menschen systematisch vernichtet. Wenn ich mich an den Computer setze und mir eine Lolo Ferrari mit dem Kopf eines Säuglings bastele, dann hab ich sicherlich einen an der Waffel, bin aber doch unendlich weit weg von der Ausrottung einer Bevölkerungsgruppe.

Ganz im ernst: Wenn irgendwer einen an der Waffel hat, sind es die Leute, die Assassins Creed, MW2 als Import, die Quests der dunklen Bruderschaft und all den anderen Kram spielen und sich dann darüber empören, dass eine Mod Kindsmord ermöglicht, weil Computerspiele ja auch eine moralische Verantwortung haben. Wenn optionaler Kindsmord in Computerspielen verwerflich ist, dann ist es Mord an Wehrlosen als Spielziel erst recht. Ist es in Ordnung, bei GTA mit 200 Sachen über einen mit Fussgängern gefüllten Platz zu heizen, dass die Körper nur so fliegen, dann ist Kindsmord auch nichts besonderes.


----------



## Wulfhammer (22. November 2011)

Wahrscheinlich muss jeder eine eigene Grenze für sich ziehen und lernen dass man das nicht für andere machen kann. Kindermordmod ist ok da ich es nicht darauf anlege, mir aber unsterbliche Kinder einfach unglaubwürdig erscheinen. Andererseits, warum sollte ein Spiel unbedingt glaubwürdig sein? Sind unsere Taten in Computerspielen übertragbar und kann meine Psyche darunter leiden wenn ich virtuell morde? 
Da kann ich nur für mich sprechen, würde ich in Skyrim ein Kind plätten wäre mir das egal, ein weiterer Mord unter vielen aber ein "Vergewaltigungsmod" könnte ich mir nicht antun. 

Ein polarisierendes Thema, eine Gratwanderung zwischen moralisch vertretbar und nicht vertretbar. Da gibt es Gewalt die wir tolerieren und Gewalt die wir verabscheuen. Ist Kalbsfleisch essen schlimmer als das Essen von ausgewachsenen Kühen? 

Für mich sind die Meinungen und Kommentare auch ein kleines Fenster mit dem man in die Psyche eines Users blicken kann. Ich persönlich habe Gewalt in meiner Jugend kennengelernt und finde es gibt Schlimmeres als ein Kind in einem Spiel umzubringen da das die Wirklichkeit nicht überbieten kann (zum Glück). Zwischen einem Mausklick und einem Schlag ins Gesicht liegen für mich Welten aber sexuelle Gewalt stößt mich in jeder Form ab.
Und hier kommt die persönliche Erfahrung sowie Erziehung eines jeden Users ins Spiel, vielleicht sollten wir nicht die Mod- bzw Spieleentwickler in die Pflicht rufen sondern die Eltern. Erwachsene müssen für sich selbst entscheiden können und damit diese für sich selbst richtige Entscheidungen treffen muss die Erziehung stimmen.

Das Definieren, was Richtig und was Falsch ist, kann ich nur für mich übernehmen und darf andere nicht vorschnell verurteilen. Jedoch scheinen diverse User sich zum Vorsitzenden für moralische Werte berufen.


----------



## Sumpfling (22. November 2011)

theking2502 schrieb:


> Edit: Was kommt dann als nächstes? Eine Mod für Skyrim "So vergewaltigen sie Kinder!" Klar ist Virtuell und verhärlicht ja kein bissen und es ist ja nur virtuell...


 Zwingt dich ja keiner eine solche Mod zu spielen, wir leben in einem freien Land.


----------



## Atuan (22. November 2011)

Ich muss nochmal antworten, dein Beitrag ging mir nicht aus dem Kopf.


theking2502 schrieb:


> GTA ist kein Ego-Shooter [...]
> Der Pate ist auch kein Ego-Shooter, habe es aber auch nicht gespielt um eine Meinung darüber zu haben
> Bei Assassins Creed ist ein Verbrechen unschuldige zu töten [...]
> Zu WoW hab ich sowieso so meine Meinung xD
> ...


wtf? Du fragst nach Beispielen, jemand zählt sie auf und weil du die aufgezählten Spiele nicht magst, haben die "Befürworter" (Welche Befürworter? Die, die in dem Thread nicht sofort "Krank, abartig, Kinderficker" schreien? Ich sehe hier Leute die Schreien und Leute die sich wundern wo der Unterschied zwischen erwachsenen Pixeln und Kinderpixeln ist.) keine sinnvollen Argumente? Wo hast du den Scheiß denn her? Hat dir Mr. Hankey was mitgebracht?



theking2502 schrieb:


> Und so ein KZ-Manager föhrdet die Rechtsextreme Szene und genau da sollte man über legen ob es richtig ist Scheiße zu fördern!


Killerspiele fördern Amokläufe!



theking2502 schrieb:


> Sollte er entscheiden dürfen, aber wenn wir alles Erlauben, solange es Virtuell ist, dann wird es auf kurz oder lang jemanden schädigen.


Sollten wir Killerspiele erlauben, wird über kurz oder lang jemand Amok laufen.

Wie? Meine letzten beiden Sätze sind lächerlich? Der Meinung bin ich auch. Aber wenn es nach deiner Argumentation geht, müssten Killerspiele verboten werden. Denn wenn KZ-Manager jemanden zum Rechtsextremisten machen und virtuelle Dinge über kurz oder lang Einfluß haben, tun es Killerspiele wohl auch...



theking2502 schrieb:


> Wie würde es dir gefallen, jemand in deiner Schule ein Spiel gemacht hätte so die Aufgabe darin bestand dich als Virtuelles Wesen zu foltern? Nach deiner Argumentation ist es vollkommen inordnung, schließlich wird ja niemand geschadet.


Ah, jetzt verstehe ich! Du kennst also die Kinder aus Skyrim, die man jetzt töten kann? DAS ist natürlich was anderes. Mir würde es auch nicht gefallen, wenn man in einem Spiel meine Freunde und Bekannten (oder gar mich) töten kann. Zum Glück gibt es Gesetze, die uns vor solcher psychischen Gewalt schützen. Nun müssen wir ganz schnell dafür sorgen, dass die Mod verboten wird. Kann ja nicht sein, dass in Skyrim Kinder aus deiner Nachbarschaft ermordet werden.

Nun Klartext, falls du nicht verstehst was ich sagen will: Erfundene Figuren haben keine Gefühle. Weder der Pixelhaufen selbst, noch die unsichtbare Pixelseele, die in der Figur steckt. Ein virtuelles Abbild eines echten Menschen, hat zwar auch keine Gefühle, kann aber, je nach Art, die Gefühle der Vorlage verletzen. Die verunglimpfende Darstellung ist daher zurecht eine Straftat. Nun, da wir das geklärt haben: Wen stellen die Kinder aus Skyrim dar? Der kleine Frodnar vom Screenshot erinnert mich irgendwie an Brad Pitt...



theking2502 schrieb:


> Ein KZ-Manager verhärlicht den Tod millionen von Menschen.


Und ist eine seelische Grausamkeit allen gegenüber, die Angehörige im KZ verloren haben. Deswegen gehört sowas verboten. Gut und richtig. 



theking2502 schrieb:


> Virtuelle Kinderpornos verhärlichen grausamste Physische und Psychische Gewalt gegen Kinder.


Dir ist bereits aufgefallen, dass gewaltverherrlichende Medien in Deutschland verboten sind? Und bevor du versuchst an diesem Punkt einzuhaken: Kinder umhauen ist nicht gewaltverherrlichender, als das Umhauen eines Erwachsenen. Artikel 3 des Grundgesetzes: Alle Menschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich.



theking2502 schrieb:


> Es werden Menschen wegen sowas Geschädigt, denn der Spieler macht dies Bewusst.


 Raff ich nicht... 1. Wer nimmt Schaden, wenn ich mir die Mod installiere und alle Kinder in Skyrim auslösche? 2. Nimmt denn niemand Schaden, wenn ich stattdessen alle Erwachsenen auslösche?



theking2502 schrieb:


> Würdest du es okay finden, wenn einer auf der Straße Naziparolen grölt ohne jemand bestimmten anzusprechen?


Nein, weil Naziparolen zumeist verfassungsfeindlichen Inhalt haben.

Du verlierst die Grenze zwischen Spiel und Realität, Recht und Unrecht, mein Lieber...



theking2502 schrieb:


> Und ich vermische nicht Realität mit Virtuallität. Denn Spiele zu spielen ist eine bewusste Entscheidung und diese ist real.


Oh doch, verdammt noch mal, das tust du. Du hältst hier ein leidenschaftliches Plädoyer für ein Verbot aller gewalthaltigen Spiele, vermutlich ohne es selbst zu bemerken. Ein Pixelhaufen wird nicht real, nur weil ich vor seiner Überschreibung im RAM einen bewussten Doppelklick auf die exe getätigt habe. Du vermischt die psychische Gewalt in der Realität, mit virtueller Gewaltdarstellung gegenüber nicht existierender Personen. Du verstehst den Unterschied nicht, zwischen der Verunglimpfung fühlender Lebewesen und dem verändern der Parameter eines Haufen Pixel ohne reeles Vorbild. DAS, mein Lieber, ist Bedenklich. Nicht die Überschreibung einiger Daten.



theking2502 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du so denkst, dass eine Sache, die in einem Land tolleriert wird auch da gut ist, dann geht nach China und macht mit bei den Schandtat gegen die Menschheit.


Mach mal dein Handy auf und schau nach, wo es hergestellt wurde. Oder deine Maus, Tastatur, Batterien, Akkus, Kleider, etc. Scheinheilig...



theking2502 schrieb:


> Wird ja da tolleriert und wir haben ja nicht das recht so etwas anzuzweifeln...dass Frauen, die ihre Meinung gesagt haben, in eine Zelle mit 5 Häftlingen gesteckt werden. Da sagt der Staat es ist okay und deswegen ist es gut? Sorry, aber diese Denkweiße ist einfach nur krank.


*Realität*, mein Guter, Realität! Das ist hier das entscheidende Stichwort. Niemand kommt zu Schaden, ganz egal was ich in meinen Spielen anstelle. Das hat nichts mit Menschen zu tun, die in China in den Knast kommen.



theking2502 schrieb:


> Edit: Was kommt dann als nächstes? Eine Mod für Skyrim "So vergewaltigen sie Kinder!" Klar ist Virtuell und verhärlicht ja kein bissen und es ist ja nur virtuell...


 Na klar, zum Abschluss noch was drauf, wo keiner freiwillig "_Jaaaaaaaa, Geil, her damit, ich will Kinder ***!!!!!!!!111einhundertelfmillioneneinhundertelftausendeinhundertelfkommaeinseinseins_" schreien wird. Aber ich kann auch wie du: Was ist in Deutschland eigentlich das Nächste, wenn Neonazis schon eine Anzeige bekommen, wenn sie mit diversen Parolen ihre freie Meinung äussern? Kommen wir dann bald in den Knast, wenn wir das Euro-Rettungspaket nicht gut finden?

Ja, ich weiß, das ist lächerlich. Das ist dein Beispiel aber auch. Spinnen wir den Faden nämlich weiter, kommen wir zum unumstößlichen Killerspielverbot. DU nimmst DEINE moralische Grenze als einzig richtige. Stell dir vor, ein Politiker tut dies und verbietet alle gewalthaltigen Spiele...

Sorry, aber du hast nich einen validen Punkt gebracht. Wie war das?


theking2502 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das als Beweiß an, dass sobald es an eine sinnvollen Argumentation geht, die beführworter solcher Sachen scheitern.


----------



## heiduei (22. November 2011)

Die gören legen es auch drauf an...


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2011)

Irokese95 schrieb:


> Keines von denen hat Kinder im Spiel, außer Assasins Creed 2.


 Das waren ja auch Beispiele, die sich auf dieses Zitat bezogen haben, in dem Kinder gar nicht explizit genannt werden:


theking2502 schrieb:


> Auf deine Frage zu dem Egoshootern: Kennst du  eins, wo man wehrlose Menschen abschlachten kann?





Draikore schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht. Fakten wären wohl besser gewesen als deine Theorie, oder ?


Entschuldige vielmals, Mr. know-it-all, du hast natürlich noch nie in deinem Leben was für wahrscheinlich gehalten und hast dasnn später festgestellt, daß das, was du gesagt hast, nicht zutrifft.

Die Bedeutung der Formulierung "Theoretisch _müsste _..." ist dir aber schon bekannt...?



Draikore schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten die Mission, war zum größten Teil wieder nur  Marketing mehr nicht, wie immer.


Schön und gut. Ändert nix an der Tatsache, daß man da auf virtuelle unschuldige Menschen schiessen *muß *(afaik nur in der uncut Version), um das Missionsziel zu erledigen. Und genau danach ist ja gefragt worden.



theking2502 schrieb:


> ... ist kein Ego-Shooter ...


Stimmt. Das sind lediglich SPiele, die mir spontan eingefallen sind. Da ich nicht sooo viele Shooter spiele, habe ich bei meinen Beispielen daher auch zu anderen Genres gegriffen.



> Ich sehe das als Beweiß an, dass sobald es an eine sinnvollen Argumentation geht, die Befürworter solcher Sachen scheitern.


Das ist ja praktisch: einfach mal unerfüllbare Anforderungen stellen, schon hat man sich ins Recht bewiesen.  



> Und so ein KZ-Manager fördet die rechtsextreme Szene und genau da sollte man über legen ob es richtig ist Scheiße zu fördern!


Inwiefern wird dadurch die rechtsextreme Szene gefördert? Willst du mir jetzt weismachen, daß ein unpolitischer Jugendlicher plötzlich zum Nazi wird, weil er den KZ Manager gespielt hat? Genauso wie ja "Killerspiel"-Spieler automatisch Amokläufer werden?



> Sollte er entscheiden dürfen, aber wenn wir alles Erlauben, solange es  Virtuell ist, dann wird es auf kurz oder lang jemanden schädigen. Wie  würde es dir gefallen, jemand in deiner Schule ein Spiel gemacht hätte  so die Aufgabe darin bestand dich als Virtuelles Wesen zu foltern? Nach  deiner Argumentation ist es vollkommen in ordnung, schließlich wird ja  niemand geschadet.


Außer meinem Ruf. Und damit konkret mir. 
Wenn man hingegen einen "Menschen Folterer" hätten, bei dem ein *unidentifizierbarer *Mensch gefoltert wird, ist das schon wieder was ganz anderes.

(btw: "Live Organ Transplant" aus Monty Python's "Meaning of Life" - Minigame; hier die dazugehörige Filmszene)




> Ein KZ-Manager verherrlicht den Tod von millionen von  Menschen. Virtuelle Kinderpornos verherrlichen grausamste Physische und  Psychische Gewalt gegen Kinder. Es werden Menschen wegen sowas  Geschädigt, denn der Spieler macht dies Bewusst.


Ob und wie weit dabei verherrlicht oder verharmlost wird, liegt in der konkreten Durchführung.

Und wo wird jemand geschädigt? Wird man wegen Ego-Shootern zum Amokläufer? 
Nein? Wieso wird man dann wegen Nazi Spielen zum Nazi?



> Würdest du es okay  finden, wenn einer auf der Straße Naziparolen grölt ohne jemand  bestimmten anzusprechen?


Politische Äußerungen im RealLife™ müssen nach RealLife™ Gesetzen, Richtlinien etc bearbeitet werden.

Politische Äußerungen von NPCs in Spielen sind mE nach harmlos.

Und da habe ich dann doch einen Punkt gefunden, wo ich dir rechtgeben muß:
Wenn der KZ Manager einen MP Part oder eine Chatfunktion haben sollte oder auch, sobald es eine Community Plattform dafür gibt, müßte diese überwacht werden oä, damit von dortaus keine rechten Aktionen im RealLife™ organisiert werden können...



> Denn Spiele zu spielen ist eine bewusste Entscheidung und diese ist real.


Die Entscheidung ist real. Aber nicht die Handlung des Spiels.
- du wirst nie zum fliegenden Superheld, weil du Batman spielst
- du wirst nie einen Soldateneinsatz mit Bravour meistern, nur weil du in Kriegsspielen Soldaten verkörpert hast
- du wirst nie Feuerbälle werfen oder Menschn in Schafe verwandeln können
etc



> Aber wenn du so denkst, dass eine Sache, die in einem Land tolleriert  wird auch da gut ist, dann geht nach China und macht mit bei den  Schandtat gegen die Menschheit. Wird ja da tolleriert und wir haben ja  nicht das recht so etwas anzuzweifeln...dass Frauen, die ihre Meinung  gesagt haben, in eine Zelle mit 5 Häftlingen gesteckt werden. Da sagt  der Staat es ist okay und deswegen ist es gut? Sorry, aber diese  Denkweiße ist einfach nur krank.


Ich hab mit keinem Wort geschrieben, daß ich dafür bin, Kinderpornos zu legalisieren. Auch habe ich nicht behauptet, daß China alles besser machen würde.

Ich habe lediglich gesagt, daß nur, weil etwas hierzulande von vielen geächtet wird, das noch lange nicht heißen muß, daß das wirklich verkehrt ist.
Und das meinte ich jetzt völlig ohne jeden konkreten Zusammenhang.


----------



## cydrake (22. November 2011)

Dazu fällt mir nur ein: OMG they killed Kenny. You bastards!

Oder auch Super Nanny Skyrim - Orc-Lady mit Kriegshammer. Effektive (virtuelle) Kindererziehung.


----------



## Draikore (22. November 2011)

Ich finde es sehr interessant wie man wirklich jede scheiße hier hochpushen kann und aus allem und jedem ein riesen großes Drama machen kann. Ihr seid echt genial.

Mimimi hier mimimi da, heul hier heul da, nerv hier nerv da und immer so weiter. 

Euch sollte man echt allen eine Auszeichnung zum schlimmsten Rumgeheule der Welt geben.


----------



## Khaos (22. November 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr interessant wie man wirklich jede scheiße hier hochpushen kann und aus allem und jedem ein riesen großes Drama machen kann. Ihr seid echt genial.
> 
> Mimimi hier mimimi da, heul hier heul da, nerv hier nerv da und immer so weiter.
> 
> Euch sollte man echt allen eine Auszeichnung zum schlimmsten Rumgeheule der Welt geben.


 
Ich find´s sehr interessant, wie man wegen Rumgeheule rumheulen kann. 

Was hat dir das gegeben, hier mal jeden anzukacken, der seine Meinung vertritt? Fühlst du dich jetzt irgendwie "cool", weil du ja so "erhaben" bist? 
Gott, wenn´s dir auf den Sack geht: Warum zum Teufel hast du dir denn alles durchgelesen, wenn´s dich doch sooo stört? Und warum musst du dann unbedingt noch Öl ins Feuer kippen?


----------



## MrBigX (22. November 2011)

Irokese95 schrieb:


> Ja, kann man. Schlimmer wäre es, mit einen *Kinder Mod*.


Warum eigentlich?


----------



## rohan123 (22. November 2011)

Und wo bite liegt der Sinn an der Sache?

Es gibt ohehin schon genug gewalttätige PC-Spiele. Aber da sagt man halt, das ist Action.

Aber...
Es gitb einfach Grenzen, und es ist gut, dass es sie gibt.
Es gibt einge Dinge, die man nicht sagen sollte: Aber wer Lust auf diesen Mod hat, und meint, er muss Kinder meucheln, der hat sie so und so nicht mehr alle.


----------



## MrBigX (22. November 2011)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Und wo bite liegt der Sinn an der Sache?
> 
> Es gibt ohehin schon genug gewalttätige PC-Spiele. Aber da sagt man halt, das ist Action.
> 
> ...


Warum bin ich eigentlich völlig normal solange ich nur die (virtuellen) Erwachsenen massakrieren will, aber sobald ich mit dem Gedanken spiele die (virtuellen) Kinder auch über die Klinge springen zu lassen bin ich ein kranker Psychopath? Kann mir da mal jemand eine logische Erklärung für liefern?


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. November 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Warum bin ich eigentlich völlig normal solange ich nur die (virtuellen) Erwachsenen massakrieren will, aber sobald ich mit dem Gedanken spiele die (virtuellen) Kinder auch über die Klinge springen zu lassen bin ich ein kranker Psychopath? Kann mir da mal jemand eine logische Erklärung für liefern?


 
Gibt keine logische Erklärung dafür. Es gibt keine Erklärung dafür. 
Mord ist Mord. Punkt. 

Und wie schonmal jemand im Thread gesagt hat: Die Mod belohnt das Töten von Kindern nicht. Der Modder gibt lediglich die Möglichkeit dazu. Das Töten von Kindern wird vermutlich genauso bestraft, wie die Tatsache, dass man bestraft wird, wenn man in Skyrim einen NPC einfach angreift. 

Ich würd das Geheule verstehen, wenn die Entwickler das Töten von Kindern in Skyrim vorgesehen hätten und es belohnt werden würde. Wird es aber nicht. Also von daher... zumal die Mod rein optional ist. 

Ich heiße die Mod nicht gut und find's auch irgendwo unnötig. Aber mehr als ein Schulterzucken entlockt mir die Mod am Ende aber auch nicht.


----------



## golani79 (22. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Zum Rest, meiner Ansicht nach hat derjenige der sich lieber "gruselt" und sich Splatter oder wasauchimmer antut ein größeres Problem als der der es erstellt.


 
Musst mir mal erklären welches Problem ich habe, nur weil ich mir ab und zu auch mal gerne nen Splatterfilm ansehe - würd mich jetzt echt interessieren.


@Topic
Solche Modifikationen finde ich nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Vor allem, da sie nichts für das eigentliche Spiel bringen.
Aber wenn jemand meint, die Möglichkeit ins Spiel integrieren zu müssen, dann soll er/sie die Mod von mir aus installieren.

Teilweise gibts schon ein paar krasse Ansichten/Meinungen hier - auf beiden Seiten.

Wenn sich jemand auch nur ansatzweise für Ethik und Moral in Computerspielen interessiert, dann kann ich nur auf das Buch "Ethics in Computergames" von Miguel Sicart verweisen.
Werden wahrscheinlich die wenigsten daran interessiert sein ein Buch darüber zu lesen, aber gewisse Dinge betrachtet man dann halt doch mit ner anderen Perspektive.


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Musst mir mal erklären welches Problem ich habe, nur weil ich mir ab und zu auch mal gerne nen Splatterfilm ansehe - würd mich jetzt echt interessieren.



Was für ein "Problem" hat der der den Film gedreht hat?


----------



## golani79 (22. November 2011)

Du machst ne Aussage und dann weichst du auf ne Frage zu deiner Aussage mit ner Gegenfrage aus?


----------



## Vordack (23. November 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Du machst ne Aussage und dann weichst du auf ne Frage zu deiner Aussage mit ner Gegenfrage aus?


 
Sorry, da hast Du wohl einen "langsamen" Tag erwischt 

Erklärung... mein Satz war eine Antwort auf den Ollsson glaube ich zu seiner Behauptung daß er oft denkt daß die Regisseure einen an der klatsche haben weil die sich so was ausdenken. Darauf habe ich geantwortet.

Da jedem eigentlich klar sein sollte daß, nur weil man eine blühende Phantasie hat, es noch lange nicht bedeutet daß man einen an der Klatsche hat, habe ich eine Gegenbehauptung erstellt die genauso ein Unsinn ist. 

Da Du gerne Splatter schaust denke ich daß Du obigen Satz unterschreibst.

Also habe ich diese Frage an Dich gestellt und dachte eigentlich daß Du es kapierst (Ich wollte daß Du Dir die Frage mit "keins" beantwortest und dann kapierst daß das auch die Antwort auf die Frage ist die Du an mich gestellt hast). Nur leider antwortet man hier lieber ohne nachzudenken 

Eigentlich sehr simpel...


----------



## Draikore (23. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Ich find´s sehr interessant, wie man wegen Rumgeheule rumheulen kann.
> 
> Was hat dir das gegeben, hier mal jeden anzukacken, der seine Meinung vertritt? Fühlst du dich jetzt irgendwie "cool", weil du ja so "erhaben" bist?
> Gott, wenn´s dir auf den Sack geht: Warum zum Teufel hast du dir denn alles durchgelesen, wenn´s dich doch sooo stört? Und warum musst du dann unbedingt noch Öl ins Feuer kippen?


 

Weil es schon lange nicht mehr Meinung vertreten ist, weil es eher wie rumgeheule rüber kommt. Ich weiß zwar nicht wer dir den Finger sons wohin gesteckt hat, aber wieso sollte ich mich erhaben fühlen oder sonst was ? xD

Am Anfang nannte man es Meinung vertreten doch nach einiger Zeit nannte man es auch einfach nur rumgeheule. Und wieso antwortest du dann eigentlich auf mein angebliches rumgeheule, wenn du selbst sagst wie man wegen rumgeheule rumheulen kann ? oO

Und wenn ich hier wen mir Worten wie du sagst "ankacken" würde, dann hätte hier etwas ganz anderes gestanden, also "kusch dich".

Und das was ich hier alle schon gelesen habe insgesamt bei PcGames, das grenzt schon nicht mehr ans Meinung vertreten.


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also habe ich diese Frage an Dich gestellt und dachte eigentlich daß Du es kapierst (Ich wollte daß Du Dir die Frage mit "keins" beantwortest und dann kapierst daß das auch die Antwort auf die Frage ist die Du an mich gestellt hast). Nur leider antwortet man hier lieber ohne nachzudenken
> 
> Eigentlich sehr simpel...


 
Dass weder Regisseur/Produzent/ was auch immer sowohl als auch Leute, die sich solche Filme anschauen, kein Problem haben, war und ist auch meine Meinung. 

Nur habe ich wohl nicht mitbekommen, dass dein erstes Posting eine sarkastische Antwort auf ein vorangegangenes Posting war.

Antworten ohne nachzudenken? Mache ich eigentlich nicht - nur kanns schon mal sein, dass man etwas in schriftlicher Form nicht so wahrnimmt, wie es vom Ersteller angedacht war


----------

